# The 5x5 Example Solve Game!



## The Blockhead (Jul 26, 2017)

Well this is gonna be something....

Hi everybody! I just thought this thread should be created, so here it is! This is how it works, in case you didn't know:

1) If you decide to post, then you will scramble your 5x5 using the scramble provided by the most recent reply.
2) You will then record every move as to how you solved your puzzle, and post that along with a new scramble for the next person.
3) BEFORE YOU POST: It is recommended that you check your solve using this site: https://alg.cubing.net/?puzzle=5x5x5, just to make sure you recorded it correctly.

So I'll start it off with a scramble generated by cstimer.net:

D' B2 R Bw R2 Rw' L2 Lw2 Uw Lw2 L Uw R F' Dw2 Rw2 D Uw Dw' F2 Bw' R Uw' B2 L' B' Dw' R2 F Fw U2 R2 F' Fw Uw2 Dw Fw' Bw2 L' Dw' U' F' Uw' Rw' F' Fw Lw' U F2 Rw2 D' Rw' Uw U2 Fw D2 Uw U Bw' B2


----------



## xyzzy (Jul 27, 2017)

5fmc, 143 moves.

B r' R2 U' f D r' // bars (7/7)
D' U' f' d2 U' D r' D2 r' // white centre (9/16)
R' B u' d' U' r' U2 r // yellow centre (8/24)
u2 d // orange block (2/26)
B' l2 r2 L F' R2 u F u // blue block + orange centre (9/35)
B l2 F B2 r2 // green block + realign white/yellow (5/40)
R F' d R' d' B' d' R2 d // blue centre (9/49)
R' d R d' R' d R2 d' // finish centres (8/57)

F' R2 u d2 R U R' u' B' D' B d' R U R' u2 d2 R U' R' F' D F d u2 // 4 tredges (25/82)
F' R f' b' U' F' U f' R B' R' b f' D F' D' b' D2 f' b // +5 tredges (20/102)
b D B2 D' b' L' d2 R D2 R' d2 // +3 tredges (11-1/112)

D2 B L2 F2 B' D
U' L' R B L R'
B2 U' B' U B
U2 B D' F' D B2 D' F2 R2 F' D B2 U2 B'



Spoiler: notes



Tried multiple ways of doing the edge pairing (including using NISS!), but this 55-move solution was the best I found by quite a few moves (second best was 61 moves).

61 moves edge pairing on inverse:
D r F R F' r R' F' L R F r2
F2 U' b' D' F2 D U' L U L' b
u d2 B U' B' u' F' D F d2
D B U l' r D2 l r'
D' R u2 R' U' R B' U B u' R U' R2 U R B' L B L' u'

333 stage:
D2 B L2 F2 B' D // 223-corner (6/6)
U' L' R B L R' // EO (6/12)
B2 U' B' U B2 U' // F2L-2 (6/18)
U B' U2 B' @ D' F R2 F' D B2 U2 B' // tripod LL alg; ab3c (12-3/27)
@ = [B2, D' F' D] // corner 3-cycle (8-4/31)



Next: Fw' Rw2 Uw Dw' D2 B Dw Uw Fw2 Uw2 B2 Dw' D' Rw Fw F B2 Lw2 B' F D2 U' Uw Lw' L' Fw2 Lw2 D2 Fw' Rw2 Bw2 Uw' D2 L Rw2 Fw' F' Rw' Bw2 Fw U2 Fw2 Bw2 Rw2 D2 L2 D Fw2 Dw Bw' Dw2 Lw U' D' Uw' L' B' Rw' R2 U


----------



## Cale S (Jul 27, 2017)

xyzzy said:


> Next: Fw' Rw2 Uw Dw' D2 B Dw Uw Fw2 Uw2 B2 Dw' D' Rw Fw F B2 Lw2 B' F D2 U' Uw Lw' L' Fw2 Lw2 D2 Fw' Rw2 Bw2 Uw' D2 L Rw2 Fw' F' Rw' Bw2 Fw U2 Fw2 Bw2 Rw2 D2 L2 D Fw2 Dw Bw' Dw2 Lw U' D' Uw' L' B' Rw' R2 U



4:44.16 [1:42] 5BLD reconstruction



Spoiler



2L' U' 2L 2U2 2L' U 2L 2U2
y 2U 2L 2U' 2L' U2 2L 2U 2L' 2U' U2 y'
U' 2R U 2R' 2U2 2R U' 2R' 2U2 U
y' D' 2L2 D 2R2 D' 2L2' D 2R2' y
y' F 2U2 2R U 2R' 2U2' 2R U' 2R' F' y
U' 2R 2R U 2R' 2U' 2R U' 2R' 2U 2R' U
2L' U2 2L 2D' 2L' U2' 2L 2D
D 2L' 2D 2L' U2 2L 2D' 2L' U2' 2L2 D'
F 2D2 2L' U2 2L 2D2' 2L' U2' 2L F'
y' 2R U2 2R' 2D 2R U2' 2R' 2D' y
// xcenters

2U 3R U' 3R' 2U' 3R U 3R'
2U 3R' 2U 3R U' 3R' 2U' 3R U 2U'
y' F' 3U' 2L' U' 2L 3U 2L' U 2L F y
U2 2L 3U 2L' U2' 2L 3U' 2L'
B2 3U2 2L' U2 2L 3U2' 2L' U2' 2L B2'
D 2R2 U' 3R' U 2R2' U' 3R U D'
F 3R U 3R' 2D' 3R U' 3R' 2D F'
D2 2R2 U 3R U' 2R2' U 3R' U' D2'
U 2L 3U' 2L' U 2L 3U 2L' U' U'
3R 3R U 3R' 2D 3R U' 3R' 2D' 3R'
// +centers

U' L2 U 2R2 U' L' U 2R2 U' L' U
2L2 2R U2 2R' D2 2R U2' 2R' D2' 2L2'
x Rw U R' U' 2R' U R U' R' x'
F' R' F 2R F' R F 2R'
U R' U' 2R2 U R' U' 2R2 U R2 U'
U2 2R U L2 U' 2R' U L2 U
B R U R' U' 2R2 U R U' R' 2R2 B'
R 2R U 2R' D2 2R U' 2R' D2 R'
Uw' 2R U' R U 2R' U' R' U Uw
2R2 F L2 F' 2R2 F L2 F'
U B L2 B' 2R2 B L2 B' 2R2 U'
y 2L2 2R U2 2R' D 2R U2 2R' D' 2L2 y'
// wings

U 3R U' R2 U 3R' U' R2
U2 3R U' R' U 3R' U' R U'
3R U' 3R' D2 3R U 3R' D2
B' 3R2 B L2 B' 3R2 B L2
U L2 U' 3R U L2 U' 3R'
U2 3R2 B' R2 B 3R2 B' R2 B U2
U R U' 3R2 U R' U'
// midges

U' F2 U 3R2 U' F2 U
U2 R U R' U' Rw2 F2 U2 2R2 U2 F2 Rw2 U R U' R' U2
// parity

R2 F L2 F' R2 F L2 F'
D R F L2 F' R2 F L2 F' R2 R' D'
y' R' R' U2 R D2 R' U2 R D2 R y
R L D' L' U' L D L' U R'
U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2
// corners

alg.cubing.net: http://bit.do/dC4gd



Next: U' L R F2 L2 B R' Bw' F Fw2 Dw Bw2 R2 B' Bw2 F' Fw2 Lw' F D Rw2 Dw2 R' Fw' Uw' Dw D Fw B D L Dw Lw2 Fw U2 Rw2 U' Lw2 U2 Lw2 D2 Lw L U' B2 Dw L2 Bw2 R2 L' Rw' Fw' R' B2 Dw Uw D2 Bw Lw' Dw'


----------



## The Blockhead (Jul 27, 2017)

xyzzy said:


> Next: Fw' Rw2 Uw Dw' D2 B Dw Uw Fw2 Uw2 B2 Dw' D' Rw Fw F B2 Lw2 B' F D2 U' Uw Lw' L' Fw2 Lw2 D2 Fw' Rw2 Bw2 Uw' D2 L Rw2 Fw' F' Rw' Bw2 Fw U2 Fw2 Bw2 Rw2 D2 L2 D Fw2 Dw Bw' Dw2 Lw U' D' Uw' L' B' Rw' R2 U



L Bw' Fw L Uw2 U Fw L Dw' L2 Uw Rw' //White Center
x2 U Rw' U' Rw F U Rw' F' Rw Dw U2 Lw' U2 Lw F Dw U2 Lw' U2 Lw //Yellow Center
z' Rw' U' Lw F D' Lw2 U' Lw B' Rw' B Rw2 //Blue Center
x' F Rw' F2 Rw2 U' Rw' U' Rw U' Rw' //Red Center
x' F Rw' F' Rw F Lw' U2 Lw F Lw F' Lw' F' Rw U2 Rw' //Green + Orange Centers
z R U' R' U F U' F' Uw F U F U' F2 U' R U' R' Uw F' U F U' R2 U' R2 y U' R U2 R' F R' F' R Uw' R2 U R2 L' U L Dw R U R' D' R2 U' R2 R U R' Uw' R U2 R' F R' F' R Dw' Uw R U R U' R2 D2 //4 Cross Edges
U F U' F' Uw' R U R' F R' F' R Uw' R U' R' Uw F U F' L F' L' F Uw' F U' F' Dw F U F' L F' L' F Dw2 F U2 F' //Top 4 Edges
Uw Dw y R U R' F R' F' R Uw' R U R' F R' F' R Uw y Uw2 R U R' F R' F' R Uw2 Dw2 R U R' F R' F' R Dw2 y Uw Dw' R U R' F R' F' R Uw' Dw //Last 4 Edges
U2 y R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' F U F' y2 R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' F U' F' R' U2 R L' U L y U R U R' U2 R U' R' U' F' U F //F2L
U2 R U R' U' R U' R' F' U' F R U R' U' //OLL + PLL Skip

NEXT: U2 F2 Rw' R2 F D' R2 Fw2 R2 F Lw2 F Lw2 D2 Fw L2 Dw' F2 B2 Lw R' Dw' Uw Fw U2 L Fw2 Bw2 Lw D' U Lw' Uw' F' U' R' F2 Dw2 B R2 Uw' D2 R2 Rw2 Bw2 L' Rw2 Fw' Lw2 B Uw2 Dw' D F2 U Lw' R2 Rw2 U2 D


----------



## ch_ts (Jul 29, 2017)

The Blockhead said:


> NEXT: U2 F2 Rw' R2 F D' R2 Fw2 R2 F Lw2 F Lw2 D2 Fw L2 Dw' F2 B2 Lw R' Dw' Uw Fw U2 L Fw2 Bw2 Lw D' U Lw' Uw' F' U' R' F2 Dw2 B R2 Uw' D2 R2 Rw2 Bw2 L' Rw2 Fw' Lw2 B Uw2 Dw' D F2 U Lw' R2 Rw2 U2 D



//centers
z2 Lw D' 2R2 Fw Uw' F Dw' 
U' 2B Lw U Lw' F U' Rw U Rw' B' Dw L2 2U Lw U2 Lw'
Uw' L R' Dw2 R B' Uw L Uw L' B' R' Uw' F Uw' R Uw R2 Uw'
R' Uw2 R2 Uw2
F R Dw R2 Dw' R Uw' R2 Uw
//edges
U' L Dw F' U' F Dw'
F' D F 3Uw' 2Uw2
D L D' L' 3Uw'
D F' D' F 2Uw 2Dw2
L D L' 3Uw 2Uw
B' U B F U F' Dw'
F' Uw' F L' U F' L Uw
Bw2 L D' B L' D Bw2
R' 3U2 R U R' 3U2
//3x3x3
F L B L2 F' D' F'
D2 R' U R D
B U' B' R U2 R'
D2 F U' F' D2
B U' F' U B' U'
F' D' L U' L U L' D F2 R U' R'
view

This started out as a 5x5x5FMC attempt but I got tired of it and finished with CFOP.

Next: Dw' Fw D Lw' B Fw R2 F' U2 Bw2 B R' B L Dw' Fw D' L' U R2 F' Dw' B2 Rw2 Dw2 R2 Dw Lw2 L' B2 U B' Uw' Fw2 F' Uw Dw Bw2 Dw2 Lw' L' Dw' B2 R' Bw2 U Uw R Fw' L' Rw' Lw U Dw' Rw' Uw2 L2 Fw Rw' Fw


----------



## Pyjam (Oct 25, 2017)

Leor 197 STM :

2U' Rw' 2U' 2D2 R 2D' y R' 2U2 R 2U // 10 Red center
y 2F R2 2F2 R Fw Lw R z' Rw U2 Rw' Lw U2 Lw' z // +13=23 Orange center
4Lw U' 3Lw2 U' Lw2 F
R2 U' 3Rw' B' Rw' B R2 U x2
F U' 2L Rw2 U' R' F // +21=44 Left block
U 4Rw' U 3Rw U 4Rw U Rw2
4Rw 3Rw U 2L' U
4Rw' Rw U' Rw' U2 Rw
4Rw' U2 4Rw' U2 4Rw2
Rw U2 Rw' U' 2R U Rw' U Rw'
U 2R' U2 2R' U' 2R U2 R U2 R U' Rw' U // +46=90 6 centers
4Rw' U' R U 4Rw2 R F R' F' 3Rw' Rw' F R' F'
3Rw U R' U' Rw' F R F'
4Rw F R' F' U' R2 U Rw2
4Rw F R' F'
4Rw R' U' R U 4Rw2
R U2 R U' 3Lw U' R U 3Lw'
F R2' F' 3Lw U' R2 U 3Lw' M'
U R2 U' M
Rw' F R2 F' U' R' U Rw
Lw U' R U F R2' F' Lw' F R2' F' // +81=171 EO-line
U R U R U2 R' U R2 U' R // +10=181 F2L
R U2 R' U' R U' R' // +7=188 AntiSune
y' x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 // +9=197 PLL A

NEXT: D' Dw2 Lw2 L R2 Rw Fw2 Lw' U' Rw' Uw D2 Lw' Rw2 Fw Uw' Fw' Uw2 Fw2 Bw Lw2 D' L2 B' R2 D2 Dw R2 B Bw Lw' L Uw2 U2 B' Uw F2 D' Bw2 D F' Lw2 U' Uw2 R2 Dw R2 Bw' U' Uw R F Lw' D' F2 B' D' F2 U' Dw
.


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 14, 2019)

LEOR : 183 STM

r' U l2 F U2 r l U' B' u2 F 2R 2D' L F B U' 3Uw l B' r' y R' U r B 3Rw2 4Rw' U r' U2 R' u' R U2 R u // (36) 2 centers
F' r D' R2 U' x2 U' 3Rw2 U2 r2 R U R2 B' // (49) Left block
R2 U' 2L2 U // 4th triplet
3Rw U' 2R' m' U M' U2 r 2L U' 2R 4Rw 3Rw R' U2 r' U 4Rw' U' r' 4Rw U r2 4Rw' U' 3Rw' U' r2 U2 4Rw' 3Rw r2 U r U r' 2L' U 2L U 2L' U' 2L U2 // (97) 6 centers
R' m' U2 M2' U' R' U r2 3Rw' m U' R' U M m' F R F' r' // 
R' U' F R2 F' U 4Rw' U' m2' // (125) DF+DB
R U R' U' l F R2' F' M F R F' 3Lw' U2 x' U' R U 3Lw' U' R U F R F'
U2' r2 U2' r U2' r' U2 r U2' r2' U2' r' // (161) All edges
U F R' F' R2 U R' U R U' R2 U' R // (174) EO+F2L
y2 R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2 // (183) COLL

NEXT : Rw B' Bw2 L Fw' Lw' L2 Bw2 L' B2 Bw2 F' U' R' D' F2 Uw2 Dw' B2 F' Dw U2 R Fw F D' R Fw' U2 Dw Uw L2 Lw2 R2 F Bw' B L F U2 L2 Lw F' U Uw2 L2 B2 D Bw' Rw' B2 F' Uw R' L2 Rw2 Lw F' D2 Dw
—


----------



## ProStar (Jun 6, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : Rw B' Bw2 L Fw' Lw' L2 Bw2 L' B2 Bw2 F' U' R' D' F2 Uw2 Dw' B2 F' Dw U2 R Fw F D' R Fw' U2 Dw Uw L2 Lw2 R2 F Bw' B L F U2 L2 Lw F' U Uw2 L2 B2 D Bw' Rw' B2 F' Uw R' L2 Rw2 Lw F' D2 Dw



/* Scramble */
Rw B' Bw2 L Fw' Lw' L2 Bw2 L' B2 Bw2 F' U' R' D' F2 Uw2 Dw' B2 F' Dw U2 R Fw F D' R Fw' U2 Dw Uw L2 Lw2 R2 F Bw' B L F U2 L2 Lw F' U Uw2 L2 B2 D Bw' Rw' B2 F' Uw R' L2 Rw2 Lw F' D2 Dw

/* Solve */
x2 // Inspection

U Rw' D S' R S L2 U Bw U' Fw // 1st Center

z2 L' E' F' M F M' U Fw U2 Fw' 3Uw F2 E U Fw' U2 Fw // 2nd Center

z D Rw2 U Lw' U2 Lw' D2 3Lw' F' 3Lw U' Rw // 3rd Center

x' y2 Rw' F Rw F2 Rw U' Rw' M' F2 M Rw' D' Rw Lw2 U2 Lw2 // 4th Center

x Rw U Rw' F Rw' F Lw F Rw F' Lw' // L2C

z' R U' R' 3Dw' U' F R' F' R Dw' F L F' L' Uw Dw2 L' U2 L 2U R U2 R' Dw' F' D F Dw' F D' F' 2U L F' L' F Uw B' L' B L Uw' D F L F' L' Dw R' D2 R E' L D2 L' Ue' Dw' Uw' // F8E

L2 R U R' F R' F' R Dw R U R' F R' F' R Dw' E B2 E' x' R' F' R U' R U R' U' Rw2 B2 Rw' U2 Rw' U2' x' U2 Rw' U2' Rw U2 Rw' U2' Rw2 // L4E (pathetic)

z2 L' B' D F L' F2 D' F U2 F' D B' U B U' R U R' U' R' U R U' R' U R U L U2 L' U2 L U L' U F R U R' U' F' U R U' L' U R' U' L U' x R2 F R F' R U2 4Rw' U 4Rw U2 B // 3x3

// View at alg.cubing.net

That was pretty bad, 229 STM. Also took around 45 minutes to do(didn't bother grabbing an actual cube, I did it on ACN only)


NEXT: Uw2 L' Fw' F2 Rw U Fw2 U Dw' Bw' Dw' Bw2 Dw2 Lw Uw' Dw B' Lw Bw' Uw2 Bw' R' B Rw2 Lw' D2 Lw' F Rw' R Bw' L2 Bw2 D R2 Dw F' R Lw2 L2 D2 Fw B2 Uw2 R2 Dw2 Rw2 D2 Bw2 B2 L2 Uw2 Bw Lw2 L2 Fw' U2 Uw L' Uw


----------



## xyzzy (Jun 6, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Uw2 L' Fw' F2 Rw U Fw2 U Dw' Bw' Dw' Bw2 Dw2 Lw Uw' Dw B' Lw Bw' Uw2 Bw' R' B Rw2 Lw' D2 Lw' F Rw' R Bw' L2 Bw2 D R2 Dw F' R Lw2 L2 D2 Fw B2 Uw2 R2 Dw2 Rw2 D2 Bw2 B2 L2 Uw2 Bw Lw2 L2 Fw' U2 Uw L' Uw


// centres
d r U' x' U' r U l' L u2 U x' u // blue
x' U r' F' U2 r y' U' l' U l 4f r2 d R2 d' // green
U' r2 U' r' F' // 2/3 orange
l r U' l' r' U2 // 2/3 white
x' U r U2 r' U' // 2/3 red
x' U' r U2 r' U r // orange
U2 r U r' U' r U2 // red
r U' r2 U r2 U2 // white, yellow

// first eight edges
U' R2 U 3l' // white-red
U R' U' l r D R' D' r // blue-red
U L2 U' l' r' // orange-blue
L U' L' U r2 R' U' R U 3r' // green-yellow
R U R' U' 3r2 // white-green
R' U' R U r // orange-white
D' L2 D l' r // red-green
U' L' U r // white-blue
U' R2 U r // realign slices

// last four edges
F U2 l2 R' F R F' l2 // blue-yellow
r2 4r U' L' U r2 // green-orange, yellow-red, yellow-orange

// 333
R U2 L 4l // cross
U' R' U R D2 y' L U L' // first slot
U' R U R2 F R F' // second slot
y R U2 L U L' U2 R' U R U R' // last two slots
U2 F' U' L' U2 L U' L' U' L F // ZBLL

F2C seemed kinda bad.

Next: R L' D2 Lw2 Rw' Bw2 D Dw2 F Bw Fw B Rw' D' B Lw Dw' R2 L2 U R D R Dw2 Fw2 B2 Lw' U' L Bw' Dw' L2 Fw Lw D' Uw Lw' R Fw2 Dw Lw' U2 Dw B2 Rw D' Bw2 Fw D2 R' Uw U' F' Uw F' Bw' Rw B L' Fw



ProStar said:


> /* Solve */
> x2 // Inspection
> […]
> That was pretty bad, 229 STM. Also took around 45 minutes to do(didn't bother grabbing an actual cube, I did it on ACN only)





Spoiler: notes on your solve






ProStar said:


> x' y2 Rw' F Rw F2 Rw U' Rw' M' F2 M Rw' D' Rw Lw2 U2 Lw2 // 4th Center


_Never_ do y2 rotations in L4C. Want to put something in your direct line of sight? Use x/x2/x' rotations. Also, you're using loads of slice moves in centres for some reason; it's fine if you're doing it just because you're counting moves in STM, but for speedsolves, avoid slices whenever reasonable.


ProStar said:


> … 2U R U2 R' … // F8E


This can be just Uw R U R'.


ProStar said:


> … Ue' … // F8E


Typo for Uw'…? (This gets parsed by alg.cubing.net as U and e'.)


ProStar said:


> L2 R U R' F R' F' R Dw R U R' F R' F' R Dw' E B2 E' x' R' F' R U' R U R' U' Rw2 B2 Rw' U2 Rw' U2' x' U2 Rw' U2' Rw U2 Rw' U2' Rw2 // L4E (pathetic)


Rather than "pathetic", let's just say there's room for improvement instead. 

u' 3u' R U R' F R' F' R 3u u // slice-flip-slice
z' r2 B2 r' U2 r' U2 x' U2 r' U2 r U2 r' U2 r2 // parity L2E

You _never_ need to flip an edge for this L2E case. If you have the edges at UF and UB, either it's already at the correct angle, or you just need to do a U2 to set it up. (Or you can learn the mirrored alg.)


ProStar said:


> R U' L' U R' U' L U' x R2 F R F' R U2 4Rw' U 4Rw U2 B


Here's a fun one: the (move) optimal alg for that ZBLL case is Niklas cancelling into J perm: R U' L' U R2 U2 L U' L' U2 L R. (Awful regrips, though.)


----------



## ProStar (Jun 6, 2020)

xyzzy said:


> Next: R L' D2 Lw2 Rw' Bw2 D Dw2 F Bw Fw B Rw' D' B Lw Dw' R2 L2 U R D R Dw2 Fw2 B2 Lw' U' L Bw' Dw' L2 Fw Lw D' Uw Lw' R Fw2 Dw Lw' U2 Dw B2 Rw D' Bw2 Fw D2 R' Uw U' F' Uw F' Bw' Rw B L' Fw



/* Scramble */
R L' D2 Lw2 Rw' Bw2 D Dw2 F Bw Fw B Rw' D' B Lw Dw' R2 L2 U R D R Dw2 Fw2 B2 Lw' U' L Bw' Dw' L2 Fw Lw D' Uw Lw' R Fw2 Dw Lw' U2 Dw B2 Rw D' Bw2 Fw D2 R' Uw U' F' Uw F' Bw' Rw B L' Fw

/* Solve */
x2 // Inspection

/* F2C */

U2 Rw' U Rw F2 E L Uw' U' Rw // Yellow

x2 R2 E' Fw U' Fw' R' Fw' U' Fw B F' E U' Fw U Fw' F' U Rw U2 Rw' // White

/* CROSS EDGES */

z' 3Rw U D Lw2 F' D L2 // Red-White

U2 3Rw L' U L U' // Orange-White

Rw2 D' Lw2 L B // Green-White

L' U Lw' L' D' M' // Blue-White

/* L4C */

x' L U' L F' Rw' 2L2 F' L' Rw U Rw' U' R2 L2 D' 2L' D2 2L D Lw2 // Green

x L Rw U2 Rw' U' Rw U Rw' L2 D 2L D' Lw' F 2-3Lw' F 2-3Lw L' U2 Rw U2 Rw' // Orange

x L U2 Rw U2 Rw' U2 M L F 2R' F' M' F Rw // Blue, Red

/* FIRST 4 EDGES */

z' F2 D' Uw R U2 R2 U' R B' R B R' Dw' // Red-Yellow, Green-Yellow

R U' R' L' U L2 U' L' E // Orange-Green

F R' F' R Uw' F' U F // Red-Green

/* LAST 4 EDGES */

Dw L' U L E' R U2 R' B' R B R' U R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R2 // 2x2x3

y' U F R' F' R Uw L' U' L F' L F L' Uw' // Red-Blue

U2 F R' F' R Dw' L' U' L F' L F L' Dw // Orange-Yellow

L' U2 L U Lw' U2 Lw' U2 F2 Lw' F2 Rw U2 Rw' U2 Lw2 // L2E

/* 3X3 STAGE */

U2 R U R' U2 R U' R' // 3rd Pair

U L' U' L U F U F' // 4th Pair

U2 R U R' U' R' F R F' // OLL

U2 R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U2 // PLL

// View at alg.cubing.net

Learned Yau5 yesterday, and I'm planning to switch to it from Redux if I ever actually do any 5x5 solves 


NEXT: Lw' D' Dw B R Bw Fw Uw' Fw' B' R' L2 Fw' Bw D' B U' Fw' Dw2 L2 Rw F L' F' Fw D' Uw' Lw Uw' R B Lw2 D B' L2 Dw R2 Dw Uw' D2 Fw2 Bw D' Dw' F' D' Uw U Fw B' Uw2 Lw Uw U2 Dw R' B R' D Bw'


----------



## BenChristman1 (Mar 16, 2021)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: Lw' D' Dw B R Bw Fw Uw' Fw' B' R' L2 Fw' Bw D' B U' Fw' Dw2 L2 Rw F L' F' Fw D' Uw' Lw Uw' R B Lw2 D B' L2 Dw R2 Dw Uw' D2 Fw2 Bw D' Dw' F' D' Uw U Fw B' Uw2 Lw Uw U2 Dw R' B R' D Bw'


Yau, 268 STM

y' // Inspection

r' F2 l d' U r x2 y' F r' // white center
r U' r' F d' y U l U2 l' R' F2 u' y r U2 r' // yellow center

z U' F' r L F M' U' // white-green edge
F' 3r' B r2 L2 U // blue-green edge
R2 F 3r2 F2 r B // orange-green edge

L' r U' r' 2L' L F l' L' B' 3l2 F L' U r' // orange center
4r' M' U2 M U' L2 D L2 r2 U' r2 L F' L r' D2 r // green center
L' F' L' U r U r2 L F' r L' U' 2L' U 2L U2 2R U' 2L' U 2R' U' 2L // L2C

z' y' U R U' R' 3u R U R' F R' F' R 2D' F // white-red edge
L' U L R U' R' 2u' 3u' F' U2 F u' R U' R' 3u L' U L F U2 F' u' U' F' U F d R U R' F R' F' R d' L U' L' R U' R' y L U' L' R U R' F R' F' R u' y' u L' U L u' y R' U R U' F' U F 3d R U R' F R' F' R u' L' U' L R U' R' 3u R U R' F R' F' R 3u' R' U R2 U' R' // all the other edges

E R F' U R' F E' y U R' F R L // parity and fix cross edges

U L' U L2 U' L' // F2L 1
U' R U2 R' U' R U R' // F2L 2
R' U' R U R' U' R // F2L 3
U2 L' U L U' L' U L // F2L 4
4r U2 R' U' R U' 4r' // OLL
U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U // PLL

alg.cubing.net

Bruhhhh that took forever.

Next: Rw' F' Bw' U2 L U Lw2 Rw Dw2 L' R2 D Dw Bw2 B Uw B' Dw2 F2 Fw2 R2 B2 L2 F' Rw2 B2 Uw2 Lw2 Bw' L Lw Rw' Bw' Dw' Fw' Dw Uw B F' R Dw2 Rw' F2 Uw' D B Fw2 U' Uw2 R Rw D F2 L' F2 Lw U' Dw Uw Lw'


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 17, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next: Rw' F' Bw' U2 L U Lw2 Rw Dw2 L' R2 D Dw Bw2 B Uw B' Dw2 F2 Fw2 R2 B2 L2 F' Rw2 B2 Uw2 Lw2 Bw' L Lw Rw' Bw' Dw' Fw' Dw Uw B F' R Dw2 Rw' F2 Uw' D B Fw2 U' Uw2 R Rw D F2 L' F2 Lw U' Dw Uw Lw'



158 STM / 169 HTM
f2 M' u F' l2 d U F' r' B F2 L' u L2 y r F2 D' r' L' F2 2U // Centers #1 #2
y2 D l r2 U R' D r2 U2 M2 B' r2 F' l2 B x2 // 3 Edges 
U' r U' L2 D' r' D' r' D' 
L' F' L2 B2 M L U L F l2 B2 l' // Center #3
x2 r' U r U' l' B l r B2 r' U2 // Center #4
x' U2 2L U 2L' U 2L U // Centers #5 #6 -> 74 STM
(R' U' R U l') (x' U l' x' R' U' R U) // 5 edges
(x2 F R' F' U' R2 U l) (x' r2 F R' F') // 7 edges 
r' 3r' F R F' l r2 x R' F R F' M // 9 edges
F R' F' U' R2 U 3r // 10 edges
F R2 F' r' U' R U F R2 F' r // REDUX COMPLETED -> 126 STM
x2 D' R' U' F' U' L F L // Left block
R U2 m U' m' U R2 U m2' // Edge orientation + F2L-1
U' R2 D R2 D2 R U2 R' D2 R2 D' R' U' R' U2 // GAME OVER

Reminder: No Yau for FMC.

NEXT : D Fw D Fw2 R' L' B2 Uw2 U' Rw' Fw' D Lw' D R2 Uw2 Rw Lw U2 B D Fw U' L Lw' Bw' Dw F2 D' B2 Uw2 Lw L' Uw' F L U2 D2 L2 U' Rw2 Bw Lw2 Fw U Bw2 Rw2 Bw D Bw' Dw' Uw' Rw2 Bw B' F2 U2 Dw Lw Bw
—


----------



## BenChristman1 (Mar 17, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> Reminder: No Yau for FMC.


I wasn’t trying to do FMC, I just felt like doing a 5x5 example solve.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Mar 17, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> I wasn’t trying to do FMC, I just felt like doing a 5x5 example solve.


lol when I saw you'd posted here before 7 I thought you must have been up doing that for like 30 minutes


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 17, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> I wasn’t trying to do FMC, I just felt like doing a 5x5 example solve.


Sorry for the confusion, Ben. Actually It was a message for me. I started with the idea of using Leor, then Yau, then none.


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 21, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> D Fw D Fw2 R' L' B2 Uw2 U' Rw' Fw' D Lw' D R2 Uw2 Rw Lw U2 B D Fw U' L Lw' Bw' Dw F2 D' B2 Uw2 Lw L' Uw' F L U2 D2 L2 U' Rw2 Bw Lw2 Fw U Bw2 Rw2 Bw D Bw' Dw' Uw' Rw2 Bw B' F2 U2 Dw Lw Bw



FMC : 151 STM / 167 HTM - PB

D l2 B 2R' L' u' f 2B U L2 S' u' B2 // 2x 2/3 centers
L d' U R2 f2 R f' F' R' L' 3u // 2 centers -> 24 STM

B F D l U2 l' 2R U' R U r' U 2L' 3l U' // 2 edges
L F' D L' D' r U D' m' F' // 3edges
2R' 3r2 4r // 3 centers -> 52 STM

z s' l' r' U M F m' U' l D L' D' l r // 5 edges
x' U2 L' 2R U 2R' U2 2R U' r2 U'
r2 U r2 U r2 U2 // 6 CENTERS -> 82 STM

r' L U L' U' r' l' x' U R U' l U2
x M F R2' F' M2' R' U R U' M // 9 edges
F' r B' R' B r2 F R2 F' U' R' U r // REDUX -> 117 STM

x' D U L' U2 D' B L2 // 4x4x4 block
F L F' L2 // EO Cross
U R2 U' R2 U' R' U R U' R' U' L // F2L
R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' // Double AntiSune -> 151 STM

NEXT : B L2 Rw Fw2 D2 F2 B' D2 Bw Fw2 U' Dw Rw2 Dw R U2 Uw' Dw F' B2 Rw2 R Lw2 Fw Lw2 R' Bw2 Lw2 Fw Bw Dw' Uw' B2 Dw2 Uw Lw Fw B2 U2 D Fw' Dw F' R2 Rw Uw D2 Dw2 L2 Rw' F L2 Dw2 Bw2 L2 B D' Dw' Bw L
—


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 24, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> B L2 Rw Fw2 D2 F2 B' D2 Bw Fw2 U' Dw Rw2 Dw R U2 Uw' Dw F' B2 Rw2 R Lw2 Fw Lw2 R' Bw2 Lw2 Fw Bw Dw' Uw' B2 Dw2 Uw Lw Fw B2 U2 D Fw' Dw F' R2 Rw Uw D2 Dw2 L2 Rw' F L2 Dw2 Bw2 L2 B D' Dw' Bw L



FMC : 143 HTM
PB + UNR (France) shared

R2 b' u2 F D r' D r2 F u' l2 U F2 l' z x' L' R' u // 1 center 
B l' U r B D 3r D F' B l F u' R2 u // (32) 2 centers
U D r' F r F' l F l x D2 l D2 l B2 l U2 l // 4 centers
B U' R2 U' l' L2 U2 L U B' L B l // (62) 6 centers + 5 pairs

x2 R D r2 F L' R' F' U' L' U D' R' D r2 // (76) 4 tredges + 4 pairs
L' F' x2 R U' R' U l' D' L F R F' R2 U' R2 U D l // 7 tredges 
x2 R U R' U' 3r' U' R2 U // 8 tredges
l2 3l' F R' F' M // 10 tredges 
F R' F' r U' R2 U F R F' r' // (120) REDUCTION COMPLETED

z' U L2 // F2L-1
x' R' U' R U L' U R' U' L U' R U' // Solved
x' U' R' U2 R' F' U' F R' L2 // (+23) Undo premoves

23 HTM for the 3x3 part.  

Reverse scramble:
Premoves: L2 U'
x2 L2 R F' U F // 2x2x2 + EO + many pairs
R U2 R U // F2L-1


Direct scramble:
Premoves: D' R' D2 R' B' D' B R' L2 
x2 D L2 // F2L-1
x R' U' R U L' U R' U' L U' R U' // Solved

NEXT : Dw R' Dw' F' L' Dw2 L2 Uw' R' Lw Uw2 Fw2 Rw2 Fw2 R' U' Uw F B Rw Lw2 R2 Fw Rw R D Uw2 F2 B2 D2 L' R Bw2 Dw' B' Fw R' Fw' Lw2 Dw Uw' U' Bw2 Rw2 B2 U' Bw L' Fw2 D' Dw U L Uw U2 Dw' Rw2 Uw' Rw Fw2
—


----------



## BenChristman1 (Mar 26, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : Dw R' Dw' F' L' Dw2 L2 Uw' R' Lw Uw2 Fw2 Rw2 Fw2 R' U' Uw F B Rw Lw2 R2 Fw Rw R D Uw2 F2 B2 D2 L' R Bw2 Dw' B' Fw R' Fw' Lw2 Dw Uw' U' Bw2 Rw2 B2 U' Bw L' Fw2 D' Dw U L Uw U2 Dw' Rw2 Uw' Rw Fw2


Yau, 230 STM

F l D l' U' M2 L u y' F' D' r F r' U l' // yellow center
z2 R2 3u U' r U2 r' y2 E R2 E' U' r U2 r' // white center

z' U r2 L2 F l' B // white-red edge
r2 U 2L2 F // white-orange edge
U2 M L' F // white-blue edge

L' D' L' F r F2 r' F r // green center
x L2 D' L2 r2 U r2 U' 2L2 U' 2L2 L F' L' r U2 r' L F2 L M D M' l2 U2 2L2 // orange center
x L2 F' L' U' r U' r' U 2L' U' 2R U 2L U' 2R' // L2C

z' y' U R U' R' U' L' U L u' F' U F R' U R B U2 B' u R' F R2 U' R2 U R D2 // 2 more edges and X-Cross
L' U L u' R U R' F R' F' R u R U' R' L' U L B' U B d2 u' R U' R' u d2 L' U' L d R U' R' d' // 3 more edges
d 2U L' U L u d' R U R' F R' F' R u y' R U R' F R' F' R u // all edges

U R' U2 R L' U L R' U' R U' R' U' R D2 U y U R' U' R U2 R' U' R D2 // F2L with pseudoslotting
F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' // OLL
R' U R U' R' F' U' F R U R' F R' F' R U' R U // PLL

alg.cubing.net

Next: Rw' F' Bw' U2 L U Lw2 Rw Dw2 L' R2 D Dw Bw2 B Uw B' Dw2 F2 Fw2 R2 B2 L2 F' Rw2 B2 Uw2 Lw2 Bw' L Lw Rw' Bw' Dw' Fw' Dw Uw B F' R Dw2 Rw' F2 Uw' D B Fw2 U' Uw2 R Rw D F2 L' F2 Lw U' Dw Uw Lw'


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 30, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Rw' F' Bw' U2 L U Lw2 Rw Dw2 L' R2 D Dw Bw2 B Uw B' Dw2 F2 Fw2 R2 B2 L2 F' Rw2 B2 Uw2 Lw2 Bw' L Lw Rw' Bw' Dw' Fw' Dw Uw B F' R Dw2 Rw' F2 Uw' D B Fw2 U' Uw2 R Rw D F2 L' F2 Lw U' Dw Uw Lw'



FMC : 132 HTM
PB + new UNR France

Nice centers and edges solution, a bit disappointing on the 3x3 part.
As there is a new UWR since yesterday, I have no regret for not beating the previous one at 126.

// CENTERS
z2 F' l D u r u // 1 center = 6 HTM
f D2 f2 D b U' R' f' // 2x 2/3 of centers
B R2 u d' R' d R' u' // 3x 2/3 of centers
U r B r' d' R2 d U R' L' f' // 3 centers = 33 HTM
R' L2 u' d L u2 (U' D) // (Insertions)
B L2 u' F2 d' F2 d2 // 6 centers = 46 HTM

// EDGES
l' r2 U L R2 U' l // 1 edge + 5 pairs = 55
B R L2 B' F' R' F r' // 3 edges + 4 pairs = 63
U' L' U (R) D' (R') D2 R D' r' // 5 edges + 3 pairs = 73
F' D2 l // 6 edges + 2 pairs = 76
F R' F' D' R L D l' // 8 edges + 2 pairs = 84 
R f2 L B' L' f2 // 9 edges + 2 pairs = 90
R' F' r U' L' U r2' // 10 edges = 97
U L2 U' F' L' F r // 12 edges = 104

// 3x3x3
D' R' L B' // EO line
// U' L' U' (L U' R') U' L2 // Left block ->
U' L' U' (L' U2 L U R U' L' U2 L2 U' R2) U' L2 // Left block (+corner cycle)
R2 U R U' R' U' R' U // Solved = 132 (+28)

NEXT : Dw' L' R Lw U L' Lw2 U Rw F' Rw R2 Dw Uw2 F' Rw2 Lw U R2 Bw Uw2 Lw2 D' U L Rw' B2 D Rw' Uw2 U2 F' Rw Lw2 B F' L Lw' Rw2 D2 F2 Dw Uw2 Lw' Rw2 Uw2 Fw2 B2 D2 Bw' R L2 Fw B2 Dw U Lw Fw U2 D'
—


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 14, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : Dw' L' R Lw U L' Lw2 U Rw F' Rw R2 Dw Uw2 F' Rw2 Lw U R2 Bw Uw2 Lw2 D' U L Rw' B2 D Rw' Uw2 U2 F' Rw Lw2 B F' L Lw' Rw2 D2 F2 Dw Uw2 Lw' Rw2 Uw2 Fw2 B2 D2 Bw' R L2 Fw B2 Dw U Lw Fw U2 D'
> —



Done using BLD method.

z2 y // YO orientation

//+ centers uf buffer
[2R E' 2R', U']
[M, U' 2R U]
[M', U' 2R2 U]
[U',M' 2U M]
[z' E': [E2, 2R U 2R']]
[Dw': [M', U 2L U']]
[2L: [2L U 2L', E']]
U2 //setup to avoid one comm
[D 2R': [2R' U' 2R, E]]
[E2, 2L' U 2L]
[U' Rw': [M, U 2R U']]
U2

//x centers Ubr buffer
[U: [2L 2U' 2L', U2]]
[y' 2R' :[U2, 2R 2U' 2R']]
U //setup to save one comm
[2L2: [U2, 2L' 2U2 2L]]
[y' :[U2, 2R 2U 2R']]
[2L' U2: [2R' 2U' 2R, U2]]
[U x': [2R U' 2R', 2D2]]
[U2 D 2R: [2D, 2R U' 2R']]
[y' U 2L' : [2L 2D 2L', U2]]
[U: [2D, 2L U2 2L']]
[y: [U', 2R' 2D 2R]]
U' //undo setup

//corners UFR cool comms
[R U' : [R' U R, D']]
[D R : [R D' R', U]]
[D R D' R' : [R' D R, U']]

//midges UF buffer
[U' : [R E' R', U']]
[U : [S, R' F' R]]
[E' U' : [U' M U, R]]
[F D : [U' R U, M']]
[R' U' : [R2, S]]

//wings FUr buffer
[y' : [U 2R2 U', R']]
[z' : [2R2, U' L' U]]
[4Lw' : [U' L' U, 2R2]]
[x D' : [2R', U' L U]]
[U' L U, 2R]
[4Rw' : [L2, U' 2R U]]
[Lw U' : [R, U' 2L2 U]]
[Rw : [U R' U', 2R]]
[U : [L' 2U' L, U2]] 
[U : [D, 2L U 2L']]
[D : [2R', U' R2 U]]

//now parity alg, need to so S' R2 S and then F perm, but first H perm
S' U2 S U2
R' U' F' (R U R' U') R' F R2 (U' R' U') R U R' U R
M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2

Next: B Uw2 R Uw2 R' Bw R F2 L' Rw' Fw' R U F' U' Rw' Lw2 Dw Uw Rw B R2 Bw' L' Uw' Bw Rw2 D' R Fw U2 Bw2 Rw D2 Uw2 R2 L' Dw' Lw' Fw L Uw2 B' R' Uw' Fw' Uw2 Dw2 Fw Rw Fw2 F2 L' Bw' U2 Rw' F' L2 Rw' Dw2


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 9, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: B Uw2 R Uw2 R' Bw R F2 L' Rw' Fw' R U F' U' Rw' Lw2 Dw Uw Rw B R2 Bw' L' Uw' Bw Rw2 D' R Fw U2 Bw2 Rw D2 Uw2 R2 L' Dw' Lw' Fw L Uw2 B' R' Uw' Fw' Uw2 Dw2 Fw Rw Fw2 F2 L' Bw' U2 Rw' F' L2 Rw' Dw2


Yau, 267 STM

r l u2 d f' L d2 L2 d2 U2 f // white center
z2 F' r U' r' y U2 r U 2R' u' d2 y r U2 r' u R' d' U' l' U2 l // yellow center

U' R2 U2 R' u' 3u' B' // white-green edge
u' F d2 B' // white-blue edge
U' L' U L u' D' F // white-orange edge

z B L r' 3r' r2 U2 r2 4r' U' 2L2 U' l2 D2 L' F r2 L D' l // green center
L2 F r' F2 r L' U' r U' r' 4r' U' 4r U' r' U r l F2 l' // red center
U 4r' U L r' F r L' U L r' F2 r L' M' U2 M U' l F2 l' // L2C

z' F' U F u L' U' L F' L F L' u' // green-red edge
y L' U L d U R U' R' d' // white-red edge
y' L' U L u' R U R' u // red-blue edge
y' L' U2 L u L' U' L F' L F L' u' // yellow-blue edge
U' R' F R d2 U' L' U L 2D2 // yellow-green edge

U' R U2 R2 U' R // F2L 1

R U' R' U L U' L' 2U d L' U L u' d' // green-orange edge
R U' R' y' u' R U' R' u F U F' d' U' L' U L d // yellow-red edge
d' y' R U R' F R' F' R d // yellow-orange edge

R' U R U2 y R U R' // F2L 2
U' R' U R // F2L 3
U L' U L U2 F U F' // F2L 4

r' U2 l F2 l' F2 r2 U2 r U2 r' U2 F2 r2 F2 // parity

U m' R' U' R U' R' U2 R U' m // OLL
U R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R2 U' D R' U R e // PLL

alg.cubing.net

Next: B2 Lw2 L2 Uw B2 F' Lw L F L' F' R Uw' U Dw2 B' F Bw Rw' Fw2 U2 Lw' B2 L F' Lw' D2 Rw' F2 Uw' Bw' Fw' Uw2 Bw' B' D2 B' Uw2 F' Lw B' Fw Bw Uw2 Bw Uw U2 L' Rw' B' Rw2 U B U' B2 Uw Dw U' Rw' F


----------



## abunickabhi (May 12, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next: B2 Lw2 L2 Uw B2 F' Lw L F L' F' R Uw' U Dw2 B' F Bw Rw' Fw2 U2 Lw' B2 L F' Lw' D2 Rw' F2 Uw' Bw' Fw' Uw2 Bw' B' D2 B' Uw2 F' Lw B' Fw Bw Uw2 Bw Uw U2 L' Rw' B' Rw2 U B U' B2 Uw Dw U' Rw' F



z2 y
//+centers NHCF KUAP TSEX LDMO IJGA
[Rw' U: [2U, M' U M]]
[Rw': [M, U' 2R U]]
[z E': [2R' U 2R, E2]]
[U, 2L' E2 2L]
[x z': [M', U 2L U']]
[Lw: [M', 3Uw 2L 3Uw']]
[U: [U M2 U', 2L]]
[2R' U' 2R, E]
[2L': [U,2L' E' 2L]]
[U', M' 2U' M]

//xcenters KETL GSIA URHA FVPW BQNM WC
[y' 2R' :[U2, 2R 2U' 2R']]
[2L2: [U2, 2L' 2U2 2L]]
[D' 2L2: [ U 2L 2U' 2L', U2]]
[y' : [2R 2U 2R', U2]]
[D 2L2: [U2, U' 2R' 2D' 2R]]
[y' U': [2R' 2U' 2R, U2]]
[2R, Uw 2L Uw']
[U': [2R2, U' 2L U]]
[y: [U2, 2R 2D 2R']]
[L: [2D, 2L' U 2L]]
[2R 2D 2R', U']

//wings DLTG IUQX BRNS AMFW JPVO
[Lw' : [2R' D 2R, U2]]
[U, 2R' D 2R]
[Uw : [U 2L U', L]]
[Lw U : [U 2L U', L]]
[D' : [U' R2 U, 2R']]
[R, D 2R2 D']
[2R' U : [2R2, U R' U']]
[D' : [2R' D 2R, U2]]
[z : [U' R U, 2L']]
[D' : [U' R U, 2R]]
[4Rw' L' : [L2, U' 2R U]]

U' 2L' U2 2L' U2 2L' M' 2R U2 2L' U2 2L M U2 2R' U2 2L2 U

//midges RVPL FJTC ENMC DC
[M2: [U R2 U' , M']]
[L R U': [M',U2]]
[U2: [M', U L' U']]
[L2 U :[M',U2]]
[U': [M', U' R' U]]
[U': [U R' U' ,M2]]
[U': [R' U R U', M2]]

//corners VUTJ HC
[U R D' : [U', R' D R]]
[U' D R' : [U2, R' D R]]
[R' : [U2, R' D' R]]

R U R' F' RU R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U'

Next: F Dw B F' D2 Bw2 U' Dw R Rw Fw2 Uw F Dw' F Rw' Lw F Bw' U Uw' L' Bw' Fw B L' D2 Fw D R' F Rw R2 Bw' F' Uw2 B2 Dw Rw Dw2 Rw' D2 R' Dw Rw Dw' Bw' Fw' Rw' Fw' D2 F D Dw Bw' U' Fw R' Bw' B


----------



## xyzzy (May 13, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: F Dw B F' D2 Bw2 U' Dw R Rw Fw2 Uw F Dw' F Rw' Lw F Bw' U Uw' L' Bw' Fw B L' D2 Fw D R' F Rw R2 Bw' F' Uw2 B2 Dw Rw Dw2 Rw' D2 R' Dw Rw Dw' Bw' Fw' Rw' Fw' D2 F D Dw Bw' U' Fw R' Bw' B


(to be finished later)
Oh screw it, I'm done with this. 5FMC (no time limit + unlimited cubes), 113 OBTM.
Solution:
f2 r d L R2 b' l u' L2 B2 F' f' d f'
L2 U u' R B' u2 d' F2 u L F d F2 u F2 u'
r2 L f2 R' b2 u2
L D R2 f2
U' F' d2 B' D L2 U' R U L' U' R' B L' d2
D' B' u' U D' B R D2 U' B' R' u
B D' r' B R L B' r
l D' R2 D l'
L F D' L D L' R F2 U F2 U' R' D' L D F L' U D L F' R2 F' R'
r U B2 U' B2 r' B' L B'
(on alg.cubing.net)


Spoiler: explanation, notes



f2 r d L R2 b' l u' L2 B2 F' f' d f' // UD centres (14/14)
L2 U u' R B' u2 d' F2 u L F d F2 u F2 u' // LR, FB centres (16/30)
r2 L f2 R' b2 u2 // green, blue (6/36)
L D R2 f2 // centres, 1 wing (4/40)
U' F' d2 B' D L U' B L' d2 // +5/6 (10/50)
D' B' u' U D' B R D2 U' B' R' u // +6/12 (12/62)
( B L' B r B2 U B2 U' r' ) // +4/16 (on inverse) (9/71)
B D' r' B R L B' r // +5/21 (8/79)
l D' R2 D l' // +3/24 (5/84)

garbage 333 solution to bootstrap the 3FMC part (41 moves):
U D' F R U2 L D' F' D2 F U' F U L F2 L'
R' D' L D' L' D2 R L' F D' F' D R2 U F U' F' R2 D' F D
L F' L2 D2

better bootstrap scramble with a better solve:
NORMAL: F2 L' D2 L2 U' L D L' U D2 F2 U' B R2 B' U F D2 F L2 B F' D' F B' L F' L2 F' L U2 R' F' U' D
INV: U D' F R U2 L' F L2 F L' F' B D F B' L2 F' D2 F' U' B R2 B' U F2 U' D2 L D' L' U L2 D2 L F2

(R F R2 F L' U' D') // 223-c (7/7)
(L F' D' L' D) // pF2L-c (5/12)
L F D' L D L' // F2L-1, ab5c3e (6/18)
R F2 U F2 U' R' // ab3c (6/24; 108 total)

skeleton:
f2 r d L R2 b' l u' L2 B2 F' f' d f'
L2 U u' R B' u2 d' F2 u L F d F2 u F2 u'
r2 L f2 R' b2 u2
L D R2 f2
U' F' d2 B' D L @ U' B L' d2
D' B' u' U D' B R D2 U' B' R' u
B D' r' B R L B' r
l D' R2 D l'
L F D' L D L' R F2 U F2 U' R' D' L D F L' U D L F' R2 F' R'
r U B2 U' B2 r' B' L B'
@ = L U' R U L' U' R' U // corner comm (8-3/113)

(Old PB was 126 moves, which was also a UWR then. Current UWR is 102 moves by trangium, at least for the no-time-limit category.)

The mod-opposites centre solving at the start is super mind-bending. Over the course of hours of experimentation I managed to shave a couple of moves off of the mod-opposite L4C as well as fully solving the centres. Edge pairing is still using the classic cycles method (rather than simultaneously solving the centres and edges like trangium did), and I don't think I wall-of-text'd about the method here before, so here are some notes about that!

0. Wing parity is solved right at the start, while sorting the centres out.

1. A rough benchmark for the number of moves needed to do a 3-cycle of the wings is 5 moves: slice (1), trigger (3), slice back (1). One key exception to this is when flipped wings are involved (wings that are on the wrong side of the matching midge): flipping an edge in its slot always takes at least 5 moves, so the move count requirement is at least 7 moves when a flipped wing is involved.

2. The optimal flipping alg R F' U' R' F is longer than a basic trigger, but it's also quite versatile. You can throw in a D move to simultaneously insert an edge into an adjacent slot, and you can mirror it four ways in total. It's still bad, though.

3. Six-at-a-time chain pairing is probably not worth it unless you get something that's literally already set up for it. Six-at-a-time chain pairing is equivalent to doing a 7-cycle; per point 1 above, this means that it should take at most 15 moves to be worth it. If you're doing it as if it's a Yau solve and using 3-move triggers to insert all of the edges, this costs around (1+3+3) (first three edges) + 1 (slice) + (3+3+3) (next three edges) + 1 (slice back) = 18 moves, and this isn't even accounting for that fact that sometimes you need 4-move triggers, or the matching edge piece is elsewhere on the slice. Two-at-a-time chain pairing (i.e. spamming 3-cycles) just works, and four-at-a-time chain pairing is sometimes useful.

4. Related to the above: freeslice sucks for bigFMC, although it's not for quite the same reason. Freeslice prioritises fully paired tredges, even though that's less important (and sometimes counterproductive) for efficiency compared to the number of paired wings, or rather, the number of 3-cycles needed. Most of my earlier bigFMC attempts used freeslice, and I bet they're all easily improvable.

5. Since I mentioned it above: Odd-length cycles are ideal; even-length cycles should be avoided; 2-cycles are (usually) the worst to deal with. There are very few useful 2-cycle edge pairing algs; the main ones are r2 F2 U2 r2 U2 F2 r2 and u L2 F2 B2 R2 d. These look like short algs, but the first one is useful only in a very specific scenario and the second one requires setting up four edge pieces first. What about doing a u2 to kill off two 2-cycles at once? Now you're left with two more swaps you have to do in order to restore the centres, and if you don't have any more even-length cycles left to sacrifice, you have to set up four edge pieces from different parts of an odd-length cycle.

6. Algs like u R' F2 R F2 u' (and related) are useful for getting out of sticky situations. The R2 F R2 F' flips an edge while transferring it to an adjacent slot and also inserting another one, making it a handy alternative to chain pairing when a single edge has to be used multiple times in the cycle.

7. You can use NISS during edge pairing as long as the centres are all solved (or a bit more generally, if all the t-centres of each face have the same colour, and likewise for the x-centres). The puzzle states attain a group structure when none of the pieces you need to care about have duplicates, and having a group structure means you can switch to inverse or switch back to normal. _You cannot do this before the centres are solved enough._ In practice, NISS edge pairing has rather limited use, because the cycles don't change when you switch; they just get relocated.

8. (not part of the edge pairing method per se) Under no-time-limit conditions, you can brute force over "trivial" variations of the centre solutions to see if they lead to better edge cycles. For example, if the center solution starts with U F R Bw Lw, you can try all six permutations of the first three moves; all of them will still lead to the centres being solved, but with a few edge pieces in different places. I spent probably like a whole hour on this.



Next: B F' L2 B2 Fw2 Lw B D2 Bw Dw' L' Fw Rw R2 D2 Uw Lw' Bw' Dw2 Lw F' Dw2 L2 Fw L' B Bw' Lw' B L2 Rw Uw R' Fw' L R' Fw' F' R2 B U R F' Rw Dw' Bw2 D2 F Uw2 Dw2 F Fw Lw D Uw Rw Fw' Lw F Fw2


----------



## abunickabhi (May 15, 2021)

xyzzy said:


> Next: B F' L2 B2 Fw2 Lw B D2 Bw Dw' L' Fw Rw R2 D2 Uw Lw' Bw' Dw2 Lw F' Dw2 L2 Fw L' B Bw' Lw' B L2 Rw Uw R' Fw' L R' Fw' F' R2 B U R F' Rw Dw' Bw2 D2 F Uw2 Dw2 F Fw Lw D Uw Rw Fw' Lw F Fw2


Really nice spoiler notes there, I might try HTR center+optimal wing solving in the future, but currently it looks quite hard for me. Also considering it takes many days to come up with a good 5x5 solution.

z2 x
[S',E] //inner center fixing
//+centers HVBP UFTX KILS ROEM QGJC
[U': [2R2, U' M' U]]
[y: [U2, 2R' E 2R]]
[D: [M, U 2L2 U']]
[M', U 2L2 U']
[E, 2L' U 2L]
[Dw': [M', U 2L U']]
[z' 2R': [2R' E 2R, U']]
[U': [2R', Uw' M' Uw]]
[Uw' M: [M 2D M', U]]
[2R' E 2R, U']

//xcenters TKPJ XMAO
[2L2: [U2, U' 2R 2U' 2R']]
[y R' U: [2U, 2R U2 2R']] 
[y L 2L': [2L' U2 2L, 2U']]
[U2, 2L 2D 2L']
//float to FUr xcenter buffer
[y z:[U, 2R 2U2 2R']]
[y z:[2R 2D2 2R', U']]
[2U2, 2R2] //2x2x comm

//wings FUr is solved so we switch to UFl
//SBPQ CTUG WVNM OLID JD
[U2, 2L D' 2L']
[D: [2L', U' R U]] 
[Lw U: [2L', U L U']]
[4Rw: [U R' U', 2L2]]
U' //LUf buffer now
[Rw : [U R U', 2R]]
[2U x' : [U 2R U', R2]]
[z' U : [L', U 2R' U']]
[Rw' U : [L', U 2R2 U']]
[Lw2 U : [U 2L U', L]]
U
[Rw2 F2 U2: 2R2]

//midges EFTP NXJL CRVB
[L' U' L U, M']
[y' R' U M2: [U R U', M]]
[D R D', M]
[E', L U L']
[3Rw' U2: [U' R U, M']]
[U' : [R2, S]]

//corners APHI MU
[D : [R' D R, U']]
[U' L' U, R]
[D R : [R D' R', U']]

Next: F2 B' Uw' D F2 R Uw F2 Uw Bw R' Dw2 Lw2 D2 U' Bw Dw' Lw' L2 D Bw2 U' F D2 R Rw2 L2 Fw2 F B' D' R' B2 Dw' Rw2 Uw L2 Bw' L2 Rw B R2 Lw2 U2 D' F D Uw' U2 L Lw' Dw2 F' Dw2 L R Bw' U D2 Fw'


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 20, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: F2 B' Uw' D F2 R Uw F2 Uw Bw R' Dw2 Lw2 D2 U' Bw Dw' Lw' L2 D Bw2 U' F D2 R Rw2 L2 Fw2 F B' D' R' B2 Dw' Rw2 Uw L2 Bw' L2 Rw B R2 Lw2 U2 D' F D Uw' U2 L Lw' Dw2 F' Dw2 L R Bw' U D2 Fw'


Yau, 267 STM

B' F2 2L d' F' r U' l F2 l' F' l // yellow center
U2 l U' l' L' u F2 d' f U2 f' B' E y' U2 r U2 r' // white center

B2 d2 F // white-green edge
B E2 R // white-red edge
u D' R d2 U' B' // white-blue edge

z' L B2 L' l' F L2 B' M2 L2 r F r' L' 4r' U 3r U 3r' L2 D r' D r L2 U2 r // green center
4r U' L r' F r F L D L' r F2 r' F L' r U2 r' // orange center
4r L F' L' U2 r U2 r' L F L' r U' r' U 2L' U' 2R U 2L U' 2R' // L2C

z' R U' R' y R U R' u 3u y' L' U L u' 3u' D F2 D2 // white-orange edge
L' U2 L d L' U L d' // orange-blue edge
F' L F L' d' L' U L d // green-red edge
F R' F' R d R U R' F R' F' R d' // yellow-green edge
R U' R' u2 d' U R U' R' u2 d // red-blue edge
F U' F' L' U2 L R' U R 2U' R U' R' u // yellow-red edge
L U' L2 U L u' R U R' F R' F' R u // yellow-orange edge
F' U F d R U R' F R' F' R u' d' R U R' F R' F' R u // L2E

R U2 R2 U2 R F U' F' // F2L 1+2
D' R' U' R D R' U R // F2L 3
U L U' L' y U2 R' U' R // F2L 4
U' 4r U R' U R' F R F' R U2 4r' // OLL
R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R // PLL

alg.cubing.net

Next: F2 L2 B' Uw2 B Bw' F2 U' D Fw2 Lw Uw D Lw' Fw Lw Uw' L Lw D' F' Lw Bw' Uw2 Lw' R2 L D B' Rw2 R' B2 L Lw2 R B2 Bw2 L' Fw2 Dw' D Uw' L' Dw Bw2 Uw Rw D' Bw U2 Uw' Bw Lw D' Bw2 D Fw2 B2 Dw' R2


----------



## Cubing Forever (May 20, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next: F2 L2 B' Uw2 B Bw' F2 U' D Fw2 Lw Uw D Lw' Fw Lw Uw' L Lw D' F' Lw Bw' Uw2 Lw' R2 L D B' Rw2 R' B2 L Lw2 R B2 Bw2 L' Fw2 Dw' D Uw' L' Dw Bw2 Uw Rw D' Bw U2 Uw' Bw Lw D' Bw2 D Fw2 B2 Dw' R2


Accidental Yau: 277 STM
r2 U2 l2 e r U r' f2 R2 3u 2D U' r' u r u' r' //yellow center
L' 3u' r U2 r' R' 2D' U l' U2 l e2 u R' 2D' U l' U2 l //yellow center
z F U' r U r' l2 F l' F2 B' l2 F l' 4r //green center
U r U r' F r U r' D r F2 r2 F' r //red center
4r U' r U2 r' l' U2 l U' l' U' l U l' U l //blue and orange centers
z' U F' L F L' u' U F R' F' R u B2 E' R U R' E //RB and RG
E' L U' L' E U R' u2 R' U2 R 2U2 R' U2 R L' 2D2 R D R' d2 //BW
E F' D F E' y' L' U' L F' L F L' d F D' F' d' // BY and OY
D2 R' E2 L' U2 L E2 u L D2 L' u' B' D B u' B' D' B u U F2 D2 //cross
E' L' U' L F' L F L' E //Slice flip slice
y2 R U R' F R' F' R d' L' U' L F' L F L' d u R U R' F R' F' R u' R U R' F R' F' R d R U R' F R' F' R d' //RW
y L' U' L F' L F L' d' L' U' L F' L F L' d //L2E
L U2 L' U' F' U' F U' L U L' y R U2 R2 U' R U' R' U' R //pairs
y' U2 L' U L U L' U L U' s L' U L s' //ZBLS
F R' F' L F R F' L' //COLL
m' U' m2 U' m2 U' m' U2 m2 U' //EPLL

Oh my god this took a very long time lol

Next: Fw' F Lw B2 R Fw2 F2 Uw2 Rw2 B Lw R2 B' D2 F2 Lw2 Dw' Fw2 L' Lw' Bw Lw Bw U2 L2 Rw Dw Lw2 Rw2 R Bw L D2 Lw' F' R' Fw Rw' R Bw2 Fw Uw2 L2 Rw' Bw D' Uw' B2 R2 Uw Fw Uw F' D' Rw2 Fw2 R2 D' Bw2 L


----------



## abunickabhi (May 21, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: Fw' F Lw B2 R Fw2 F2 Uw2 Rw2 B Lw R2 B' D2 F2 Lw2 Dw' Fw2 L' Lw' Bw Lw Bw U2 L2 Rw Dw Lw2 Rw2 R Bw L D2 Lw' F' R' Fw Rw' R Bw2 Fw Uw2 L2 Rw' Bw D' Uw' B2 R2 Uw Fw Uw F' D' Rw2 Fw2 R2 D' Bw2 L


y z2
[E, M2] //solving inner centers
//+centers ECVH USTJ FAPB LO 9algs
[U, M' 2U M]
[U': [U' M' U, 2R2]]
[Dw': [M', U' 2R2 U]]
[2L: [2L U 2L', E']]
[Lw: [U 2L' U', M]]
[y: [2R' E 2R, U2]]
[2L: [U, 2L E' 2L']]

// float df buffer XQTQ IM
[F2: [M', 2U L2 2U']]
[x' y' :[M2, U 2R2 U']]

//xcenters EFKI JTVU BOAH floatJL 7algs
[L': [2L' U2 2L, 2U']]
[U: [2U', 2R' U' 2R]]
[2L: [2U', 2L U 2L']]
[D: [U 2L2 U', 2R]]
[U': [2R 2D' 2R', U2]]
[x': [2L', U' 2R U]]
[x R: [2U, 2R U2 2R']]

//wings EGWD LJBM VFIK USTR COFA XNPA 13 algs
[Rw' U' : [2R, U' R U]]
[Lw' : [2L' D2 2L, U2]]
[z : [2L, U' R U]]
[2R, U R' U']
[U2, 2R' D' 2R]
[z : [2R, U R U']]
[U' : [R2, U' 2L U]]
[4Lw : [U' L U, 2R2]]
[F : [R, U' 2R2 U]]
[x' U : [U 2R2 U', L']]
[U' : [R', U' 2L2 U]]
[2R' U : [U R U', 2R2]]
2L' U2 2L' U2 m' U2 2L' U2 2L (M) U2 2R' U2 2L2

//midges MCXB ASPE LJRL 6algs
[3Rw' U :[M', U' R U]]
[U M U : [M, U2]]
[U' : [R E R', U']]
[z' D : [U L' U', M']]
[z : [U R U', M']]
[U : [L, U M U']]

//corners VPJR FGBN MC 5algs
[U' D : [R' U' R, D2]]
[U R U' : [R' D' R, U2]]
[U' R' U, L]
[R' D R, U2]
[D : [U, R' D' R]]

//40 algs total

Next: B2 R2 B2 R2 U B2 D' R2 U F R2 U' B' R' U B D' U2 R F2 U' Lw2 Fw2 D B2 Fw2 Rw2 B2 L2 D Bw2 D' Lw2 B2 D Lw2 U2 R2 U' B' F2 Uw2 R2 Uw2 Fw2 Lw2 L2 U2 F D2 Lw2 L2 B R2 B U R' Bw2 L' Uw2 B R' B2 Rw2 F Rw' Bw2 Lw' B F Lw U' Rw' D' Lw U' Dw' Fw' Rw2 Dw2 Uw' Lw2 U2 Fw D' L


----------



## abunickabhi (May 24, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> y z2
> [E, M2] //solving inner centers
> //+centers ECVH USTJ FAPB LO 9algs
> [U, M' 2U M]
> ...



x y'
[M,E] //solve inner centers
//15 solved centers in this orientation

//+centers KLCR UENJ SHOQ XMBG ID (9algs)
[2L: [2L E 2L', U]]
[U' Rw': [U 2R U', M]]
[y U' :[M, U' 2R2 U]]
[E: [E2, 2R U' 2R']]
[x' z' 2R: [2R E 2R', U]]
[y': [U M' U', 2R']]
[U' 2R' U, M']
[U2, M 2U M']
[U: [U M2 U', 2L']]

//xcenters KETB SRLP OQXN WC (7algs)
[2U, 2L' U2 2L]
[Rw' U': [2L2, U' 2R U]]
[y: [U' 2R U, 2L2]]
[U': [U' 2L U, 2R]]
[2D: [2L' U 2L, 2D]]
[UD 2R: [2R U' 2R', 2D]]
[2R 2D 2R', U']

//wings VMCN JESF LDKA BQGT URXI (11 algs)
[D' 2R' D, R]
[x D : [2R', U R' U']]
[4Rw' : [L', U' 2R U]]
[Rw' U : [R', U 2R U']]
[Lw' : [U2, 2R' D 2R]]
[x D' : [U' L U, 2R']]
[U L2 U', 2R']
[2R' D 2R, U]
[U Rw : [D2, 2R U' 2R']]
[Uw' : [R, U' 2L2 U]]
R U 4Rw' Rw2 U2' 2R' U2 2L U2 2L' U2 m' U2 2L' U2 Rw' U' R'

//midges MVUI ACBO QXLC (6 algs)
[R, D M2 D']
[U L' U', M2]
[M2 U' : [M, U2]]
[Rw' : [M D' M', U2]]
[U' : [D, M' U M]]
[R' E2 R, U']

//corners NGTX TURC (3 algs)
[U R' : [R' D R, U']]
[D2,R2 U R2 U' R2]
[R B : [R' U R, D]]

R UD R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R D' R' // RDB-UR parity 

Next: Fw' R Dw2 L2 Rw U Bw2 R2 F' Dw Lw' D' Dw2 F' Fw' D B Lw Fw L2 Uw Fw' U F' B' Dw Fw Dw' Uw' F' Uw D' Lw D2 F B' Rw Bw2 Rw2 D' Dw2 L' Uw2 Lw' L' Rw2 Bw B2 F U L Bw' L' Fw Rw' Lw F2 Uw Fw' D


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 21, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: Fw' R Dw2 L2 Rw U Bw2 R2 F' Dw Lw' D' Dw2 F' Fw' D B Lw Fw L2 Uw Fw' U F' B' Dw Fw Dw' Uw' F' Uw D' Lw D2 F B' Rw Bw2 Rw2 D' Dw2 L' Uw2 Lw' L' Rw2 Bw B2 F U L Bw' L' Fw Rw' Lw F2 Uw Fw' D


Yau, 212 STM

f U D l D 2L F' u L2 u' D' f' // yellow center
E' R f' U' f B' l U l' r' U2 r U2 r U2 r' // white center

z' U D r L D l' U // white-blue edge
D l' z R U R' F R' F' R z' 2L F' // white-red edge
L U r U2 l2 L D // white-green edge

B' L U r' L F l' U' 2L L' B' L' D r' L B' r' // blue center
L 4r U2 r U' r' L F r' F' r L' U 2L' U 2L L2 D L2 r2 U2 r2 // red center
4r2 U2 r' U r 4r' U2 r U2 M' U r' U' M // L2C

z' R U' R' u2 3u R U' R' u d R U' R' u' L' U L E2 // WO, GO, YB
F 2U L' U L u' // YG
R' U R 2U' R U' R' u // OB
y' R u' R U R' F R' F' R u // YO
R u' R U R' F R' F' R u // YR
y' L' U L u' R U R' F R' F' R u // GR, RB

D L U' L' // F2L 1
U' F U2 F' R' U R // F2L 2
U F U F' // F2L 3
R' F R F' U' R' F R F' // F2L 4 & WV
U2 F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' // PLL

alg.cubing.net

Next: L F' Fw R' B' F2 D' F2 Rw Dw' Uw' R' F Rw L2 Fw Bw2 Lw' R' F D2 L' F B Rw2 B' F D' Uw Dw2 Lw Uw Bw' F' Fw2 B' Lw2 Fw' F U2 Rw L Fw2 B2 D' R Fw' Bw Rw2 Lw' Uw' D2 Lw D' Fw2 Uw' B2 Dw2 Bw Uw'


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 21, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next: L F' Fw R' B' F2 D' F2 Rw Dw' Uw' R' F Rw L2 Fw Bw2 Lw' R' F D2 L' F B Rw2 B' F D' Uw Dw2 Lw Uw Bw' F' Fw2 B' Lw2 Fw' F U2 Rw L Fw2 B2 D' R Fw' Bw Rw2 Lw' Uw' D2 Lw D' Fw2 Uw' B2 Dw2 Bw Uw'



z2 y
y z' //orientation with 15 solved centers
[E, S'] //fixing inner centers

//+centers GBVP EUXL NKMS
U
[M 2U M', U2]
[x: [2R, U M U']]
[y U' :[U' 2R2 U, M]]
[U 2L U', M']
[R y U': [U' 2R' U, M']]
U'
//df floating comm
[D R2 2U :[F 2R2 F' ,M']]

//xcenters GIFT NEJA HVOR QMBU (2 swap)
[Uw: [2R' U' 2R, 2U']]
[2L: [2U, 2L U 2L']]
[2L': [2L' 2D' 2L, U2]]
[2L' 2U' 2L, U]
[2R, U 2L U']
[x' z U: [U 2L' U', 2R2]]
[2D2, 2L' U 2L]
[Lw' U' D': [2R2, U' 2L U]]
[y z2 :[2R ,U' 2L' U]]

//wings JOKF IMTQ ASPV EDLC UNRG DX
[z U' : [R, U' 2R2 U]]
[Rw' U' : [L, U' 2R U]]
[z 2R : [U R U', 2R2]]
[y Rw : [D2, 2R U' 2R']]
[2R : [2R D 2R', U]]
[R', D' 2R' D]
[Lw U : [U 2L2 U', L']]
[x' U : [2R2, U R U']]
[U' : [R', U' 2L U]]
[R U' R' U, 2R2]
[U' Lw : [2R U 2R', D2]]
Rw U2 2L U2 2L' U2 2L U2 2R' U2 2L U2 2L' U2 2L2 2R U2' Rw' //wing parity alg

//edges DVFT OLRI AGEB
M' U2 M U' S' U2 S U
[U L2 U', M]
[L : [L E' L', U]]
[U : [L', U M U']]
[S, R' F R]
[U' M U : [M', U2]]

//corners CWUG PFSM
[R' D' R, U]
[D R : [U, R D' R']]
[F, R B2 R']
[D : [U, R' D' R]] [R' D R, U]

R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R //parity

//memo 18 letter quads, 38 algs


Next: R Dw' D' Fw2 R Uw F2 Dw' L B D L' R Fw2 F2 Dw2 Rw2 Lw' L2 R2 Uw2 Bw2 R' Lw' B2 Fw' L Fw2 B' Dw' Bw Fw2 R Dw2 R' Uw F' R' D Lw' F2 D Fw' F2 Lw' B' U' Lw Bw2 B' Uw' L2 R' Dw2 L2 Fw Dw R U2 F


----------



## BenChristman1 (Sep 9, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: R Dw' D' Fw2 R Uw F2 Dw' L B D L' R Fw2 F2 Dw2 Rw2 Lw' L2 R2 Uw2 Bw2 R' Lw' B2 Fw' L Fw2 B' Dw' Bw Fw2 R Dw2 R' Uw F' R' D Lw' F2 D Fw' F2 Lw' B' U' Lw Bw2 B' Uw' L2 R' Dw2 L2 Fw Dw R U2 F


Yau, 216 STM

r' D2 b' f L D' f' F2 r U' r' l2 // white center
F2 l F l' U' r U' r' L d B' u' y U2 r' U2 r // yellow center

z' B 2R' B l U // WR
R D M' L B' // WO
L R' F r2 L' U2 2L2 D' // WG

r U r U' r2 L F' 2L L' r' U r L F L' 2L // green center
4r' L F' 2L F2 l' 4r' U 3r2 U' 3r2 U2 2L2 U' 2L2 U L F' L' r U r' U2 L2 r2 D2 r2 L2 // red center
U' L F' L' r U' r' U2 2L' U M' U' 2L U M // L2C

z' R U' R' F U F' u' 3u' R' U' R F' U F2 U' F' u' L' U' L B U' B' u' L U L' E' D F2 // WB, RB, OB, YB
y2 d R U R' F R' F' R d' F' U F E R U' R' E' // YG, YO
U' R' U R2 U' R' u L' U2 L u2 R U R' F R' F' R u // GR, GO, YR & F2L 1

R U' R' U' L' U' L // F2L 2
R' U2 R2 U R2 U R // F2L 3
y U2 R' U' R U2 R' U R // F2L 4
4r U R' U' 4r' F R F' // OLL
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U // PLL

ACN

Next: B2 L2 Bw L' R Dw' F' U2 D' R' D R2 F Dw' R' Fw2 F' L' F Fw' Bw' B' Uw L' U' R' Lw' Dw Fw' F' U Dw Bw' F' D2 B2 R D2 R B' Dw2 L' Fw2 Bw' R2 B' R F2 R' Fw B' Lw Bw U' Dw R Fw2 B2 U2 Dw


----------



## abunickabhi (Sep 12, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Yau, 216 STM
> 
> r' D2 b' f L D' f' F2 r U' r' l2 // white center
> F2 l F l' U' r U' r' L d B' u' y U2 r' U2 r // yellow center
> ...



z2 y
//+centers HECF QDLX TISR OVJC
https://alg.cubing.net/?puzzle=5x5x...-_R_U_R-_U_R_//final_parity&title=5x5 example
U //premove
[Uw': [2U, M' U' M]]
[Rw': [M, U' 2R U]]
[y': [2R2, U M' U']]
[M', U 2L U']
[x: [2L', U' M U]]
[y: [M' U' M, 2D']]
[2R': [E, 2R' U' 2R]]
[2R' E 2R, U']
U' //undo premove
https://alg.cubing.net/?puzzle=5x5x...-_R_U_R-_U_R_//final_parity&title=5x5 example
//xcenters EKSL JCRG IAUM HNWT OC
[2L' U2 2L, 2U]
[U': [2R, U' 2L2 U]]
[2R' 2U 2R, U']
[x' z: [2R2, U 2L' U']]
[x': [2R, U 2L' U']]
[U 2L' U', 2R2]
[Dw: [2R, U 2L U']]
[2L': [2D', 2L' U 2L]]
[2R 2D' 2R', U']
https://alg.cubing.net/?puzzle=5x5x...-_R_U_R-_U_R_//final_parity&title=5x5 example
https://alg.cubing.net/?puzzle=5x5x...-_R_U_R-_U_R_//final_parity&title=5x5 example
//corners EIMP BUHW VC
[R U D' : [R' D' R, U2]]
[D' R D' : [R' U' R, D2]]
[R D' R' : [R' D R, U2]]
[R' : [R' U R, D]]
[D' : [U, R' D R]]
https://alg.cubing.net/?puzzle=5x5x...-_R_U_R-_U_R_//final_parity&title=5x5 example
//wings BXFO PTMV DJUC KPQI NSAQ LDEG +parity
[D : [U' R2 U, 2R']]
[Lw' U' : [R, U' 2L U]]
[y' : [U 2R U', R']]
[R, D' 2R' D]
[Lw2 U : [L, U 2L U']]
[x U : [R', U 2L' U']]
[x' : [D', 2R U' 2R']]
[y' : [R, U' 2L2 U]]
[R, D 2R2 D']
[z y' : [U R' U', 2L']]
[2R : [2R, U' L U]]
[Rw' U' : [2R, U' R U]]
L' D 4Rw' Rw2 U2' 2R' U2 2L U2 2L' U2 m' U2 2L' U2 Rw' D' L
https://alg.cubing.net/?puzzle=5x5x...-_R_U_R-_U_R_//final_parity&title=5x5 example
//midges IFEO TCXS KL
[M, U L' U']
[M R U : [M', U2]]
[M U :[U L2 U' , M']]
[x: [ U R U', M']]
[R E' R', U'] [U', R' E2 R]
https://alg.cubing.net/?puzzle=5x5x...-_R_U_R-_U_R_//final_parity&title=5x5 example
R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R //final parity

Next: U Uw2 R Dw2 B Dw2 Rw2 Uw2 Fw F2 Uw' D' Rw2 Dw2 Fw Uw2 B Lw' Dw2 D2 L F2 D' U' Rw2 Lw' L2 D' Lw Rw' Bw2 R2 Bw' U2 R' L' Bw Lw Fw' D2 Bw2 Dw' Bw' Rw D2 Uw Bw' F D2 Lw2 R2 U' Uw' B' L2 Uw' R2 Rw2 Uw Dw'


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 5, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> z2 y
> //+centers HECF QDLX TISR OVJC
> https://alg.cubing.net/?puzzle=5x5x5&setup=B2_L2_Bw_L-_R_Dw-_F-_U2_D-_R-_D_R2_F_Dw-_R-_Fw2_F-_L-_F_Fw-_Bw-_B-_Uw_L-_U-_R-_Lw-_Dw_Fw-_F-_U_Dw_Bw-_F-_D2_B2_R_D2_R_B-_Dw2_L-_Fw2_Bw-_R2_B-_R_F2_R-_Fw_B-_Lw_Bw_U-_Dw_R_Fw2_B2_U2_Dw&alg=z2_y //&#2b;centers_HECF_QDLX_TISR_OVJC U_//premove [Uw-:_[2U,_M-_U-_M]] [Rw-:_[M,_U-_2R_U]] [y-:_[2R2,_U_M-_U-]] [M-,_U_2L_U-] [x:_[2L-,_U-_M_U]] [y:_[M-_U-_M,_2D-]] [2R-:_[E,_2R-_U-_2R]] [2R-_E_2R,_U-] U-_//undo_premove //xcenters_EKSL_JCRG_IAUM_HNWT_OC [2L-_U2_2L,_2U] [U-:_[2R,_U-_2L2_U]] [2R-_2U_2R,_U-] [x-_z:_[2R2,_U_2L-_U-]] [x-:_[2R,_U_2L-_U-]] [U_2L-_U-,_2R2] [Dw:_[2R,_U_2L_U-]] [2L-:_[2D-,_2L-_U_2L]] [2R_2D-_2R-,_U-] //corners_EIMP_BUHW_VC [R_U_D-_:_[R-_D-_R,_U2]] [D-_R_D-_:_[R-_U-_R,_D2]] [R_D-_R-_:_[R-_D_R,_U2]] [R-_:_[R-_U_R,_D]] [D-_:_[U,_R-_D_R]] //wings_BXFO_PTMV_DJUC_KPQI_NSAQ_LDEG_&#2b;parity [D_:_[U-_R2_U,_2R-]] [Lw-_U-_:_[R,_U-_2L_U]] [y-_:_[U_2R_U-,_R-]] [R,_D-_2R-_D] [Lw2_U_:_[L,_U_2L_U-]] [x_U_:_[R-,_U_2L-_U-]] [x-_:_[D-,_2R_U-_2R-]] [y-_:_[R,_U-_2L2_U]] [R,_D_2R2_D-] [z_y-_:_[U_R-_U-,_2L-]] [2R_:_[2R,_U-_L_U]] [Rw-_U-_:_[2R,_U-_R_U]] L-_D_4Rw-_Rw2_U2-_2R-_U2_2L_U2_2L-_U2_m-_U2_2L-_U2_Rw-_D-_L //midges_IFEO_TCXS_KL [M,_U_L-_U-] [M_R_U_:_[M-,_U2]] [M_U_:[U_L2_U-_,_M-]] [x:_[_U_R_U-,_M-]] [R_E-_R-,_U-]__[U-,_R-_E2_R] R-_U-_F-_R_U_R-_U-_R-_F_R2_U-_R-_U-_R_U_R-_U_R_//final_parity&title=5x5 example
> U //premove
> ...



z2 y
//corners TSIA XURB GC
//midges MEUK CTIV DS
//wings DT UOXO ESIF APGC JLBQ NVMR KR
//x THOI IFRG YDX
//+ DHBK PFNV LSCU EXTO z LAHV RC
//22 objects to memo

U //premove to get one less cycle on the U layer
[U' x: [M', U 2R' U']]
[U': [2R E' 2R', U2]]
[M, U' 2R U]
[2R: [E', 2R U' 2R']]
[Dw': [M', U 2L U']]
[Rw': [M2, U' 2R U]]
[Lw: [M', 3Uw 2L 3Uw']]
[2L': [2L' U 2L, E']]
U' //undo premove
z //switching to the lf buffer as all U and D layer +centers are solved
[x' Lw': [2L, U' M' U]]
[U': [2R2, U' M' U]]
[U' Rw': [M, U 2R U']]
z' //switch back to YO orientation after solving from lf+
//+center exec done audio memo 11algs

[2U: [2R', U 2L2 U']]
[U', 2R 2U2 2R']
[z' 2R: [2R U 2R', 2U']]
[U 2R: [U2, 2R 2D' 2R']]
[2L 2U2 2L', U2]
[x': [2D2, 2R U' 2R']]
[U, 2R' 2D' 2R]
[x Uw': [Uw' 2L' Uw, 2R2]]
[U' Lw': [U' 2L U, 2R2]]
//x centers done 9 algs

[R U' D' : [R' U R, D']]
[U' R: [U, R D R']]
[F' R U' : [R' D' R, U2]]
[U : [R D R', U2]]
[R : [R D R', U]]
//corners done 5 algs

[z' D' : [U' L' U, M]]
[M' : [U' L U, M2]]
[R2 D : [M, D2]]
[U' R' : [E, R2]]
[R' F : [E, R2]]
//midges done 5algs

[U' : [2R U 2R', D]]
[U' : [R, U' 2L U]]
[U' : [R, U' 2L2 U]]
[D' Lw': [2L', U' L U]]
[2L, U L' U']
[U, L' 2D2 L]
[U Lw Rw U': [L', U' 2L' U]]
[z: [2L', U R U']]
[2L D 2L', U2]
[Lw' D: [2L, U R' U']]
[U': [U' 2R' U, R']] 
[L': [D', 2R' U2 2R]] 
//wings done 12 algs 2 buffers no parity

//Total algs 42 algs


recon
Next: F2 Rw2 Dw Rw' R' L' Lw2 D2 Bw B2 U B2 Fw2 Dw2 R B Rw U' Dw Lw L' B' R2 Dw R L' Bw L2 B' Lw Uw' Bw Dw2 U B' Rw' F2 L Lw' Rw D2 R2 F L' Fw Dw' Uw L' Bw F2 Uw' F Uw U Rw U2 D' L2 U Bw'


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 8, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> z2 y
> //corners TSIA XURB GC
> //midges MEUK CTIV DS
> //wings DT UOXO ESIF APGC JLBQ NVMR KR
> ...


y'
[S', E2]
//corners OJBW RSFN
//midges OUNA FKIC TK
//wings QBET DSCV RGMJ UNAF WPKL IOIF
//x GIAH SBLK PVFW OJCM
//+ KFUL AETH QMPG XDNR

U'
[z: [2R' U 2R, E]]
[U 2L U', M2]
[M' 2U M, U']
[U: [U M' U', 2L2]]
[Dw: [U' 2R' U, M']]
[Uw': [U M U', 2R]]
[D: [U' 2R2 U, M']]
[z' 2R': [U, 2R' E 2R]]
U

[Uw: [2R' U' 2R, 2U']]
[x': [2L', U' 2R U]]
[Rw U' D': [2L2, U' 2R' U]]
[U R: [2R U2 2R', 2U]]
[2L U2 2L', 2D2]
[R' y: [U' 2R U, 2L]]
[Uw 2R: [2R 2D' 2R', U2]]
[U', 2R 2D2 2R']

[U R : [R D' R', U2]]
[R' D' R, U2]
[U' R' : [R' D R, U]]
[R' U' : [D, R U R']]

[M : [U R U', M2]]
[L' E L, U]
[M', U' L U]
[R E2 R', U']
[4Uw L : [E, L2]]

[2R', U L2 U']
[2R' D 2R, U']
[2R : [2R D 2R', U2]]
[4Lw : [U' 2R2 U, R2]]
[R U' R' U, 2R2]
[L' : [L' 2U' L, U]]
[U' : [R', U' 2L U]]
[x' U : [L', U 2R2 U']]
[2R : [U R U', 2R]]
[z Rw' : [2R' D' 2R, U2]]
[2U', R U' R']
[L : [2L' D' 2L, U2]]

R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R //parity

recon

Next: Dw' U L' Bw' Lw Dw2 Fw' D' Uw2 U' B' D Rw2 R' Lw D2 F2 R' Lw Bw' L' R' D2 Bw' B' L Rw' D2 Lw2 B2 Lw R Bw Lw Dw' Lw2 D' B Lw' F' U' L' U2 D' B2 U2 Fw' Dw Lw Dw Uw L2 R Dw' Rw2 Bw' B U Lw R


----------



## tsmosher (Jan 9, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: Dw' U L' Bw' Lw Dw2 Fw' D' Uw2 U' B' D Rw2 R' Lw D2 F2 R' Lw Bw' L' R' D2 Bw' B' L Rw' D2 Lw2 B2 Lw R Bw Lw Dw' Lw2 D' B Lw' F' U' L' U2 D' B2 U2 Fw' Dw Lw Dw Uw L2 R Dw' Rw2 Bw' B U Lw R



// OBLBL/Freeslice Hybrid, 279 STM

// 2OppC + DLS
E' f2 b2 L' f2 b' R b U l2 f
B U' M' m L2 b U 3r2 U' 3r r b U2 b' L2

// pFB
m U m2 B
F2 R U F'

// slice 1 (OBLBL)
U 4r r' U
3-4r M2 U R U' R' U'
4r M' U' M U' 4r' U' R U 4r2

// slice 2 (OBLBL)
U R U' 3r R2 U' 3r U2 3r

// slice 3 (OBLBL)
U2 r U' r' U' r U2 R2 U
r U' r U' r' U M2 U2 M2 U' r
U R r U' r' U r U' r' U' 2-2r' U' R' U 3r2 U2 M2

// freeslice 5 edges
R F R F' u' R B' R' B u R2
U2 F R' F' R u' R U R' F R' F' R 3u
R' F R F' 4u U R U' R' u' E' 4u' F R' F' R
u 4u F R' F' R 3u' U2 F R' F' R
E' 3u e R U R'
E'

// 3QB - block to back
U R' 4u R2 U R' 4u R' 4u D'

// L4E + parity
U2 F' L F L' 2-2d R U R' F R' F' R 2-2d'
R' F R F' u' R U R' F R' F' R u
F R' F' R2 U R'
2-2d R U R' F R' F' R 2-2d'
L' U' L
r U2 r U2 r' U2 r U2 l' U2 3r U2 r' U2 r' x' U2 r'

// L2P
U m' U2 m F R' F' R
F U F' U 4l' U' 4l

// EO
U R' F R s R' F' R s'

// COLL2
U' F R U R' U' R U' R' U' R U R' F'

// undo pseudo
U2 F2

// L5EP
U m' U2 m

// AUF
U' 4u2

acn

Next: Lw' Fw2 Bw' Rw Lw' F2 Bw D Dw F' R2 Lw2 Dw D Fw R2 L' D B2 F2 R' L' B2 Dw B2 U' Bw' Fw2 D2 R' U2 B' D B' D' Bw D2 Lw Rw2 D Bw2 F' Lw' Bw Fw' L Rw R' Bw2 L2 Uw' B2 Rw2 F R2 B' Dw' Rw B2 D


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 11, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> // OBLBL/Freeslice Hybrid, 279 STM
> 
> // 2OppC + DLS
> E' f2 b2 L' f2 b' R b U l2 f
> ...


z2 y
//corners JHFM GTQX PC
//midges TRSB COKG JN
//wings SDNG XQMF VLWP BKTI ARCT
//x KASH FTNU WXPO JA
//+ NHSF CKPV XEBO TQGM ID

[Rw' U: [2U, M' U M]]
[z': [2L U2 2L', E']]
[U', 2R E' 2R']
[x: [U M U', 2R]]
[Lw: [3Uw 2L 3Uw', M']]
[U': [2R E 2R', U2]]
[2D: [M', U 2L2 U']]
[Uw': [2R', U M U']]
[x U :[M', U' 2L' U]]

[U', 2R 2U' 2R']
[x': [2R U' 2R', 2D2]]
[2L: [2U, 2L U 2L']]
[U 2R: [2D, 2R U' 2R']]
[U2 2R': [2D, 2R' U 2R]]
[L': [2L U2 2L', 2D']]
[2L' 2U' 2L, U]
[2R2, 2U2] [2B2, 2R2] //solving remaining 8 xcenters

[2R : [U2, 2R D 2R']]
[2R' : [R', U 2R U']]
[Lw U : [L, U 2L U']]
[U' : [L' 2U' L, U2]]
[x' U : [U R' U', 2R2]]
[2R : [U R U', 2R]]
[U L U', 2R']
[D 2R' D', L]
[4Lw : [U' L' U, 2R2]]
[D Rw : [2R, U R' U']]
L' U Lw U2' 2R U2' m' U2' 2R U2' 2R' U2' 2L U2' 4Lw Lw2' U' L

[U R : [U2, R D R']]
[D R' U' : [D', R U R']]
[R : [R D' R', U]]
[D' R D : [U, R' D' R]]
[D' : [R D R', U']]

//midges
[D L F' : [E', L2]]
[U : [R E R', U2]]
[U : [L E' L', U]]
[4Lw U : [M', U2]]
[4Rw U' R' : [E, R2]] //DF alg

R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R //parity
//cool wing parity and 2 cool xcenter tricks

recon

Next: B F' Lw2 Rw F' Lw Uw L' Lw2 Uw' L2 Lw2 D2 Rw D' Bw R2 Fw2 Lw2 Dw' D' F2 Lw' F2 Rw2 D2 R' Fw L2 B2 Uw' Rw' Lw Dw' Lw' Dw' Fw' Bw' D R2 F' D Uw' U Dw2 L Lw Fw2 Rw2 D' Rw R' F' Uw' Dw' Fw Bw Lw' B2 F2


----------



## tsmosher (Jan 12, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> z2 y
> //corners JHFM GTQX PC
> //midges TRSB COKG JN
> //wings SDNG XQMF VLWP BKTI ARCT
> ...



// 232 STM
f r2 U' b L' b' L 3d' F E L' U2 r' 3r' U' 3r f U D2 2-2r l2 b' U2 b // 2 Opp Centers
R U' r2 y2 U L2 // DLS
R F' r' F' R' B2 // DFL & DBL
3r2 U2 4r2 3r2 r U 4r r U' 4r U' 4-4r' U2 4r' U' R2 U 4r2 // slice #1
U r' U' r U 3r' U 3r U R' U' 3r2 U' r U2 3r' r' U 3r' U' R' U 3r2 // slice #2
r' U' r2 U M2 U2 M2 U' r M2 U2 M2 U' r2 U2 2-2r' U2 r' U' R' U r' U' R U r' // slice #3
m2 U2 4r2 // fix dM
u2 4u R U' R' E R U' B' R' B E' 4u' R U R' 3u' 2-2u' R U R' u' R U R' F R' F' R 3u' u' U R U' R' 3u2 u // freeslice 5 edges
e2 R' 4u R' 4u R2 // 3QB
y U2 F R' F' R u' R' F R F' u U F R' F' R U2 3u' R U' R' 3u R U R' F R' F' R u' R U R' F R' F' R u // L4E
U L' U L E R U R' F R' F' R E' y' // L2E
R2 U2 s' U' s // EO
R U2 R // SSq
U' R U R' U' R U2 R' U' R // finish NMSB
U2 R U2 R D R' U2 R D' // COLL2
U' s' U2 s U' R' // EPLL

acn

NEXT:
Lw2 R2 U2 D2 Rw L Bw' U B2 Fw D' Rw2 Dw R Lw2 Dw2 D' Bw' F L Lw Uw2 B R2 U2 F Fw2 Rw' U Bw2 Dw' Fw' Uw2 Rw L D L2 R U2 F2 Bw2 Lw Bw D2 Bw' L Rw2 Lw' Bw B L' Dw2 B R Bw2 Dw' U' F' D' R2


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 13, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> // 232 STM
> f r2 U' b L' b' L 3d' F E L' U2 r' 3r' U' 3r f U D2 2-2r l2 b' U2 b // 2 Opp Centers
> R U' r2 y2 U L2 // DLS
> R F' r' F' R' B2 // DFL & DBL
> ...


z2 y
//corners FIGU NXPO
//midges JDKS GTNU OF
//wing CLAO JPSG QTWB MIFU ENVR
//x IGEF RALB NTWH SPUM XOQV
//+ FVHK LNRU PTOX EDQM GCIC



[U' 2R2 U, M]
[z 2R: [2R E 2R', U]]
[2L U 2L', E]
[D' U': [2R2, U' M U]]
[D': [M2, U' 2R U]]
[z': [2R U' 2R', E]]
[y': [2R2, U' M' U]]
[Dw: [U' 2R' U, M']]
[U, M' 2U' M]
[y: [2R E' 2R', U2]]

[Uw: [2U', 2R' U' 2R]]
[L': [2L' U2 2L, 2U']]
[U', 2R' 2D' 2R]
[y: [2R' 2U' 2R, U2]]
[2D: [U 2L2 U', 2R]]
[x': [2R U' 2R', 2D']]
[U' x': [2L, U 2R U']]
[U 2L' U', 2R2]
[Dw: [U 2L' U', 2R2]]
[x Uw': [2R2, Uw' 2L' Uw]]

[x' U : [U R U', 2R2]]
[L : [2U', R U' R']]
[z : [U' R U, 2L']]
[4Lw : [R2, U 2R U']]
[y 2L': [D2, 2L' U' 2L]]
[U L U': [2R2, U' L' U]]
[z': [U' L' U, 2L2]]
[D: [U L2 U', 2L]]
[x' U': [U' L' U, 2L2]] 
[U': [U' 2R' U, R2]]

[L2 F' : [L2, E']]
[M' U R : [E', R2]]
[R' : [F, R' S' R]]
[M : [U R' U', M2]]
[U R U', M']

[R', U L U']
[D R : [R D' R', U]]
[U D R D' : [U', R' D R]]
[D' : [R D R', U']] [U', R D' R']

R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R //parity

recon

Next: D' Fw F Dw Lw2 L' F B Fw2 Lw' R' Fw' Dw2 Fw' U2 F2 L Dw Bw L R Lw U2 R' U Fw D L' F Uw Fw' L' Lw2 Dw' F2 Fw' D' F' D' Bw D Bw' Rw Lw2 Uw Dw U R' U' Bw2 Lw' Dw2 Fw' Dw L' B' Rw2 B' Bw' Uw2


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 13, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> z2 y
> //corners FIGU NXPO
> //midges JDKS GTNU OF
> //wing CLAO JPSG QTWB MIFU ENVR
> ...


z2 y
//corners XOGU SEIC
//midges XFCO RNLV GPTA JQ
//wings AMCW BXSR UFPG ETQV LNDK IJ
//x LIKT HJAS GUPV BFQX OWMN
//+ HVLS PKOX REBJ CUMG QITI

[2R' U : [2R2, U R' U']]
[Rw : [2R, U R' U']]
[D : [U' R2 U, 2R']]
[2R2, U' R2 U]
[D' : [U2, 2R' D' 2R]]
[R' D' : [U' R U, 2R]]
[U': [2R2, U' M' U]]
[2R' D 2R, U']
[Rw D' : [U R U', 2R']]
[z' : [2R', U' L' U]]
[Lw2 U : [L', U 2L U']]
[z Rw' U' : [U' 2R2 U, R2]]

[Dw': [M', U 2L U']]
[2R: [U', 2R E' 2R']]
[z': [2R U' 2R', E]]
[y' M': [M' 2D' M, U']]
[U': [2R' E 2R, U2]]
[Rw': [M2, U' 2R U]]
[Uw': [U M U', 2R']]
[Dw: [U 2L' U', M']]
[x: [2L', U' M U]]

[U x U: [U 2L U', 2R2]]
[2U': [U 2L2 U', 2R']]
[2L U 2L', 2U']
[Rw' D': [U' 2R U, 2L2]]
[x' Rw: [2R2, Uw 2L Uw']]
[2L U2 2L', 2D2]
[U': [2R' 2U' 2R, U2]]
[D' U': [U' 2L2 U, 2R']]
[2D: [2L' U 2L, 2D2]]
[L: [2L' U 2L, 2D]]

[U' : [S, R' F' R]]
[U : [L E' L', U]]
[E U : [L, U M U']]
[U' R : [E', R2]]
[S U' R : [E, R2]]
[L' U' L : [S', L2]]
[U : [R' E R, U2]]

[D2 R : [U', R D' R']]
[D R : [R D' R', U]]
[R U' D : [R' D' R, U2]]
L' U' L U' L' U2 L R U R' U R U2 R'

R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R

recon

Next: Lw2 B R D' Bw R' F2 B' U' F2 B2 Rw' L2 R D' Rw' Bw2 Dw' Lw2 L Rw' Bw' D2 F L' B' D2 Uw L F Lw Rw2 F R2 L' Lw2 U R Bw Rw' F Fw Rw D' B2 Fw2 D' R' Dw U Uw' B2 F2 D L F2 D R2 B' U


----------



## tsmosher (Jan 14, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> z2 y
> //corners XOGU SEIC
> //midges XFCO RNLV GPTA JQ
> //wings AMCW BXSR UFPG ETQV LNDK IJ
> ...



// 249 STM
F r f l' B M b U f R f' U2 l' U b f' L' f r2 U2 r R b D r' M2 R b U2 b' // 2 Opp Centers
U r2 B L' // DLS
B2 U' r B // DBL
F2 R2 r F // DFL
U2 r2 4r2 U' 3r' 4r2 U 4r' U2 4r' U' R 4r U 4r U2 4r2' U' 4-4r U2 4r2 r' U2 4r // slice #1
M U 3r2 U 3r2 U R2 U' 3r2' U 3r U' R' U R U 3r' r R2 U 3r' // slice #2
U' r' U' R U' r2' r' U2' r U r' U2 r2 U' R' U' R U r2' U M2 U2 M2 R U r U2 r U R U' // slice #3
3r2 U2 M2 // fix dM
F R' F' R u F R' F' R u R' U R 3u' R' U' R u' B U' B' 4-4u U' R U R' 3u' E R' U' R' U2 R2 u R U R' F R' F' R u' e B U' B' 3u' u2' U' R' U R 3u // freeslice 5 edges
4u2 U' R2 U' R 4u2 U R2' 4d' // 3QB - block to back
R U R' u L' U L u' F R' F' R E F' U F E' u' R U R' F R' F' R u // L4E
U2 L' U L F' L F L' F' // pair #1
U' L F' L' F // EO
U2 L' U L U L' U' L // pair #2
U2 R' U2 R U2 R U R' U' R' U R U2 R U2 R' // 2GLL
U' F2 // untransform

acn

NEXT: 
Lw' Rw2 Uw' Lw2 L2 D2 L2 Dw' Lw2 Rw' F' Dw2 R F2 Uw' R Bw2 L2 Bw' U Dw2 D2 L Lw2 R' Dw2 Bw2 Lw2 Uw Lw2 U2 B' U2 L Bw2 Rw B D2 F' Fw D F' Dw' F' Uw2 Lw2 B2 Rw2 Dw B2 U D' Uw2 Fw Rw R Dw Bw2 Dw2 U'


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 15, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> // 249 STM
> F r f l' B M b U f R f' U2 l' U b f' L' f r2 U2 r R b D r' M2 R b U2 b' // 2 Opp Centers
> U r2 B L' // DLS
> B2 U' r B // DBL
> ...


z2 y
//edges PSDT MBIL ACRC
//corners QCSB AWPC
//dedges MANG RQKV LXBD SFUE JIWP TCOC
//x GETF SNKL UAIR HWBX CVPO
//+ DCHA KNEV LPBX SJIQ RTGU MO

//corners
[D : [R D' R', U']]
[R F' R' U : [R D R', U2]]
[R' D' R, U']
[D' : [R D R', U']]

//+
[U, M' 2U2 M]
[y: [M 2U' M', U]]
[R y U': [M', U' 2R' U]]
[Uw': [2R2, U' M' U]]
[E2, 2R U' 2R']
[U Rw' U': [M', U' 2R U]]
[y: [2L, U' M' U]]
[Dw: [M', U 2L' U']]
[U: [2L2, U M U']]
[y U: [U 2R2 U', M']]
[2R' U' 2R, E]

//x
[2U', 2L' U2 2L]
[2L: [2L U 2L', 2U]]
[2L: [2L U2 2L', 2D']]
[U R: [2U, 2R U2 2R']]
[Lw: [U 2L' U', 2R2]]
[z': [2U, 2L U2 2L']]
[x': [2D', 2R U' 2R']]
[Lw' U': [2R2, U' 2L U]]
[y: [U', 2R' 2D 2R]]
[L': [2L U2 2L', 2D']]

//wings
[2R' U : [U R' U', 2R2]]
[2R' : [R', U 2R U']]
[U L2 U', 2R2]
[D' : [2R, U L U']]
[Rw U' : [U' 2L' U, L]]
[Rw D' : [U2, 2R D 2R']]
[Rw' U : [R', U 2R U']]
[D : [U', 2R' D 2R]]
[z Rw' U' : [R2, U' 2R2 U]]
[2R : [U R U', 2R]]
[D Rw : [U R' U', 2R]]
[F : [U' 2R2 U, R]]

//midges
[S U L: [E', L2]]
[R' F : [R' S' R, F2]]
[R U' : [R2, S]]
[U' L : [S', L2]]
[M2 U' : [M, U2]]
[D' : [U, M D' M']]
[R2 U' : [S, R2]]

R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' //parity

recon

Next: F B Fw2 R' D2 Fw' Dw' D Uw Lw Uw2 Lw D' Bw' U Dw L Dw' L R' F' R U2 Fw R2 U' Lw' U2 Rw2 D2 B2 U Uw B' Dw2 Fw2 U' Lw B' L R U D2 F Dw Uw' Fw' F' R' Dw F2 Dw' R' Bw2 Uw2 Dw2 Fw2 Rw2 F Fw'


----------



## tsmosher (Apr 16, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> z2 y
> //edges PSDT MBIL ACRC
> //corners QCSB AWPC
> //dedges MANG RQKV LXBD SFUE JIWP TCOC
> ...



y
R d2 U D f' 2-2l B' M' U b2 R b M' b U2 2-2b' 2-2r B2 M f' U2 f // 2 Opp C
3r' R' U r' F L // solve DRS
U' R' F' 2-2l' F' R U2 B2 // solve DFL and DBL
M U 4r M' 3r U2 3r' R' U' 4r U 3r U' 4r r2 U 4r2 U' R2 U 4r2 // slice #1
3r' U 3r2 U 3r' r' U M' R2 U' M' U2 r2 U' 3r' U' R' U 3r2 // slice #2
U r U' r2 U r' U' r U' r' U r U2 r M2 U2 M2 F R' F' U R U' R' U2 R2 U' 3r2 U2 M2 // slice #3
u2 R U R' F R' F' R u' R' F R F' u' R2 // edge #1
3u R U R' F R' F' R u' R' U R // #2
3u R' U R E' R U' R' // #3
U F R' F' R 4u' 2-2u R U' R' // #4
u R U R' F R' F' R 3u R U' R' // #5
4u2 R2 U R e2 F R' F' R e' R2 B' R' B // 3QB
E' U R' F R F' E // L4E #1
U' R' U' R 2-2u R U R' u' // L4E #2
u2 F2 R2 2-2u2 R2 F2 u2 // PLL parity (L4E #3 & #4)
U R U' R2 U R' U R U R' U2 R // finish belt & DCAL
F R U R' U' F' // EO
s' U2 s // insert DRS
R2 F2 R U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F R2 // Gc-PLL
U' // AUF

acn

NEXT: Uw' R Lw F2 U' Lw Uw' Bw2 Uw R' D' Dw' L U Dw B Uw2 Rw' Lw' Dw' D Lw2 F Rw' F Fw2 Lw' Bw' U' Dw2 L' F U2 Lw' Bw' Fw L' Lw' Bw' L' R Rw' D2 B' L D2 B' F' Dw Uw2 Bw' Fw2 D U Lw2 D2 Lw2 Uw2 Bw' Uw2


----------



## cuberswoop (Apr 17, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT: Uw' R Lw F2 U' Lw Uw' Bw2 Uw R' D' Dw' L U Dw B Uw2 Rw' Lw' Dw' D Lw2 F Rw' F Fw2 Lw' Bw' U' Dw2 L' F U2 Lw' Bw' Fw L' Lw' Bw' L' R Rw' D2 B' L D2 B' F' Dw Uw2 Bw' Fw2 D U Lw2 D2 Lw2 Uw2 Bw' Uw2


Took decades, but here it is.

y' //inspection
U Lw' Dw' Rw L Uw Dw F Dw' U L2 Fw //white center
z2 Lw U2 Lw' U' y' Rw U Rw' L' y' Uw' B' Dw2 U2 Rw U2 Rw' // yellow center
z x' U 3Lw R' U Lw' Rw F' Rw' U2 3Rw2 U' x2 U Rw2 U2 Rw' 3Rw L F' //yau edges
L2 U' Rw2 3Rw2 Rw' U' Rw U2 4Rw U L F' Rw L' U' L' x' U2 Lw' //red center
x L2 U Rw U' Rw' L F' Lw' U' Lw x2 L U Lw2 L2 U' Lw2 L2 U' Lw2 L2 U' Lw2 //green center
x' L U2 L Lw' U Lw F Rw' F' Rw F Rw' F' Rw F Rw' F2 Rw //last two centers
z' F' Uw2 F' U F 3Uw' F' U' F Uw2 3Uw D2 B2 //last white edge + cross
L' U2 L 3Uw' R U R' F R' F' R 3Uw2 L U2 L' R U R' F R' F' R Uw2 R U' R' Uw' 3Uw' U2 F' L F L' y' //more
y' Uw R U R' F R' F' R Uw' R U R' Uw' L U L' R U R' F R' F' R Uw 3Uw U' L' U L Uw' 3Uw' // even more
y' Uw R U R' F R' F' R Uw' y2 Uw 3Uw' R U R' F R' F' R Uw' 3Uw //l2e
y' L' U2 L R U' R' U L U L' 4Dw' L' U' L U2 L' U L U' R U R' F R' F' R //f2l
U2 F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' U R U2 R' U' R U' R' //oll
U x' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' F//pll

263 htm, 300 qtm

recon link

Next: R Uw2 U' Fw2 D2 Lw2 F' Fw2 U Fw' Lw Uw F2 Uw2 R Fw2 B2 Uw' F' U' D' Rw2 R' F' L' B' F' R2 F2 Rw F U2 Bw U R2 Fw2 D Uw2 B' Lw Fw Lw2 B Uw' F' Rw' F2 Fw2 Rw' Dw2 Bw' Dw' R' Dw2 D Lw2 Uw2 Fw' R' Lw


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 17, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> Took decades, but here it is.
> 
> y' //inspection
> U Lw' Dw' Rw L Uw Dw F Dw' U L2 Fw //white center
> ...


z2 y 
//edges XIOC AVCL QL
//corners AMTI BUHV WC
//wings UFl NCRA WMFL QPUT XBSI GKGO VO
//x KGIT ASEH FPUB QNJX RVWO
//+ NFDS UOAK LHEG TPBM JXQR

//x
U'
[Uw: [2U2, 2R' U' 2R]]
[U 2L2 U', 2R']
[Rw' D': [U' 2R U, 2L2]]
[x U': [U' 2R' U, 2L2]]
[x': [2R U2 2R', 2D]]
[Lw' U' D': [U' 2L U, 2R2]]
[U' z 2D2: [2D, 2R U' 2R']]
[y U: [2L2, U 2R U']]
[U: [2D', 2R U' 2R']]
[2D: [2D2, 2L' U 2L]]
U

//+
[z': [2L U' 2L', E']]
[y: [U' M' U, 2L2]]
[z' E': [E2, 2R U' 2R']]
[U, 2L E 2L']
[U: [U M' U', 2L]]
[y': [M' U' M, 2U2]]
[D': [U' 2R U, M2]]
[y: [U2, 2R E 2R']]
[M', 3Uw' 2R 3Uw]
[y': [M' U M, 2D]]

//wings
[Rw D': [U' R' U, 2L']] 
[D': [U', 2L D' 2L']] 
[U': [R', U' 2R2 U]] 
[U L U', 2L]
[D: [U' R U, 2L']] 
[U L2 U', 2L2] 
[D: [U2, 2L D' 2L']]
[D': [U L' U', 2L']]
[2L U': [2L2, U' L U]]
[4Lw: [U' 2L2 U, R]] 
[y: [L', U 2R2 U']] 
2L U2 2L' U2 2L' U2 2R U2 2L' U2 2L U2 m U2 2L2 U2 2L' (M') //parity

//corners
[D : [R' D' R, U']]
[R U' : [D', R' U R]]
[R D' R' : [R' D R, U2]]
[R : [R, U' L' U]]
[U, R' D' R]

//midges
[U L' U', M']
[U : [U, L E' L']]
[y: [L U' L' U, M2]]
[U', R' E2 R]
[S' U' R' : [E', R2]]

R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R //parity

recon

Next: Fw' Dw2 F2 Fw Uw Bw2 Lw Fw2 D Uw' Dw Fw Rw2 U' Lw2 L D' Dw2 F' Rw' L' Dw' Uw' U2 Fw U2 B' D R' F' Bw' Fw' D Rw Fw Bw Dw2 F Uw' L' F' B' R Bw2 Fw2 B2 Lw R Rw2 Uw Dw' Lw' D R F' Bw' L F Rw2 F2


----------



## Timona (Apr 17, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> z2 y
> //edges XIOC AVCL QL
> //corners AMTI BUHV WC
> //wings UFl NCRA WMFL QPUT XBSI GKGO VO
> ...


Ur actually insane


----------



## Marco Rouxbio (Apr 19, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: Fw' Dw2 F2 Fw Uw Bw2 Lw Fw2 D Uw' Dw Fw Rw2 U' Lw2 L D' Dw2 F' Rw' L' Dw' Uw' U2 Fw U2 B' D R' F' Bw' Fw' D Rw Fw Bw Dw2 F Uw' L' F' B' R Bw2 Fw2 B2 Lw R Rw2 Uw Dw' Lw' D R F' Bw' L F Rw2 F2



x2 y' z2/ / inspection
U' Rw Lw... oh wait I don't have a 5x5.

DNF

Next: U2 B2 L Rw Dw2 U' Bw' R' Fw2 Uw' B2 Fw2 F' U' Bw' Fw L2 Lw' Rw' Bw' F2 D L R2 B2 Fw Uw' U' Lw B' L' Lw U' Rw' R Dw L' R U2 Bw' R' B' R2 U Rw' Fw Uw2 L Lw2 Rw D Uw2 Fw' F' R2 Fw Uw Lw' Rw2 R


----------



## Timona (Apr 19, 2022)

Marco Rouxbio said:


> x2 y' z2/ / inspection
> U' Rw Lw... oh wait I don't have a 5x5.
> 
> DNF
> ...


I am about to put myself through immense pain.


----------



## Timona (Apr 19, 2022)

Marco Rouxbio said:


> x2 y' z2/ / inspection
> U' Rw Lw... oh wait I don't have a 5x5.
> 
> DNF
> ...



Pain.

 z2 y' // Inspection
 Rw' U' Rw U2 Rw Uw' R2 Dw' Rw // Yellow Centre
 z2 y' Lw' U Lw F' Lw' U Lw y U Rw U Rw' Uw' 3Uw R Dw' Lw' U2 Lw // White Centre
 z' R U Lw Rw2 F
 D B' Rw' 3Rw' L2 D'
 U' Rw2 x U2 Rw2 Lw2 L D' L //F3E
 U 3Rw' U 4Rw' Rw U Rw2 L2 D L2
 3Rw U' 3Rw' L F Rw' F Rw F2 L'
 U' Rw2 U2 4Rw' // Half-Centres-ish
 U2 Rw2 U Rw2 U Rw' U' Rw U' Rw' // Green Bar
 U2 Rw' U' Rw U' Rw' U Rw U2 Rw' U 4Rw' // Red Bar, Red and Green Centres
 Rw U Rw' U' Rw U Rw' U' Rw U Rw' U' // L2C
 U2 L' z' y Uw2 F U' F' Uw 3Uw' R U' R' Uw 3Uw U' R2 // Last Cross Edge
 U F R' F' R 3Uw //Red-Yellow Edge
 U F' L F L' 3Uw L' U L // Green-Yellow Edge
 Uw' 3Uw L' U L // Orange-Blue Edge
 Uw2 3Uw F R' F' R Uw' // Green-Orange
 d R U R' F R' F' R d' y2 R' U R 2U L' U L Uw' U' Uw' 3Uw L' U L Uw 3Uw' Uw' R U R' F R' F' R Uw // Last 4 Edges
 R U R' U2 R U R' U' R U R' U2' F U' F' // Pair 1 and 2
 y R U R' D' R U' R' D // Pair 3
 U' F R U R' U' F' U2 R' F R F' U2 // Pair 4, EO
 y 4Lw' U' L U M // VLS
 U' R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R //PLL
 
 Solved. 244STM

Is 244 Moves too much for 5x5?

*Next: B' D B' Lw' Bw' Dw L' Fw2 Rw2 U' Lw2 Rw Dw' D' U F' U2 Bw2 Dw Fw2 F' Uw L2 Fw' B2 L2 Dw Fw Bw F2 L' Bw2 Uw' F2 L D' B Dw' L F2 D B2 U Fw U L' Rw2 U Dw Bw' F' D Lw R' D' F' Lw2 R' F Uw'*

if anyone's mad enough...


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 24, 2022)

Marco Rouxbio said:


> x2 y' z2/ / inspection
> U' Rw Lw... oh wait I don't have a 5x5.
> 
> DNF
> ...


How were you planning to complete the recon without a 5x5 smh.


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 24, 2022)

Timona said:


> Pain.
> 
> z2 y' // Inspection
> Rw' U' Rw U2 Rw Uw' R2 Dw' Rw // Yellow Centre
> ...


z2 y
//edges TCKP FUEM JXSV
//corners JVAN ABRG PO
//wings PT KSNX DACU BLFV EJMF IRGO IB
//x ETLS KVAF INBH OPMQ RCUW
//+ NCVA FSUL BHKO PETX GJDI MI

//+
[2R' E' 2R, U']
[M U': [U' 2R2 U, M']]
[z': [E', 2L U2 2L']]
[U 2L U', M2]
[U' Rw' U: [U 2R U', M']]
[E: [2L' U 2L, E2]]
[Uw': [U' M' U, 2R]]
[M', U 2L2 U']
[y: [2L, U M' U']]
[U: [2L', U M2 U']]
[E2, 2L' U 2L]

//x
[x U': [U' 2R' U, 2L']]
[U': [U' 2L2 U, 2R]]
[z': [2R U2 2R', 2U']]
[U, 2L' 2U 2L]
[z: [2D, 2R' U2 2R]]
[y: [U2, 2R' 2U 2R]]
[L': [2D', 2L U2 2L']]
[2L' U 2L, 2D2]
[U, 2R' 2D' 2R]
[2D': [U 2L' U', 2R2]]

//wings
[y' : [U 2R U', R']]
[y' U': [2R', U' L' U]]
[2L': [2L', U R' U']]
[4Rw': [2L' U' 2L, D2]]
[U: [L' U L U', 2L2]] 
[Rw U: [L, U 2R' U']]
[U' R2 U, 2L]
[4Rw': [U 2L2 U', L']] 
[2L, U' R' U]
[U: [U 2R' U', L']] 
[4Lw: [U' 2L2 U, R]] 
[Rw U: [U 2R' U', L']]

//corners
[U' R' U' : [R D R', U2]]
[R' D R, U']
[R' D' U' : [R' D R, U']]
[R U D' : [U, R' D R]]
[D' : [R D R', U']] [U', R D' R']

//midges
[U L U' L : [S', L2]]
[R : [R E' R', U']]
[U : [S, R B R']]
[S' U L : [E, L2]]
[F : [L' U L, E']]
[U' : [R2, S]]
[U' : [R E R', U2]]

recon

Next: D' F2 Lw' L' Rw Dw B Rw2 L2 B Dw U' Fw' Lw' Uw' R' Bw2 D' F2 Dw' L U' Lw' D2 R2 Dw2 F2 R2 F' L2 Lw' Uw U Rw2 Dw' Bw' Uw Rw' Lw' U D2 Lw2 R2 F' B2 Rw' B Uw B Fw' Bw2 F D Fw Rw' Uw F2 Uw R Bw'


----------



## cuberswoop (May 15, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: D' F2 Lw' L' Rw Dw B Rw2 L2 B Dw U' Fw' Lw' Uw' R' Bw2 D' F2 Dw' L U' Lw' D2 R2 Dw2 F2 R2 F' L2 Lw' Uw U Rw2 Dw' Bw' Uw Rw' Lw' U D2 Lw2 R2 F' B2 Rw' B Uw B Fw' Bw2 F D Fw Rw' Uw F2 Uw R Bw'


 Bw Lw' U Lw' L2 Dw' R2 Uw2 U2 Fw //white center
z2 Rw U Rw' y2 F' Rw U' Rw' y' U Rw U' Rw' Uw' Dw2 y Rw' F2 Rw //yellow center
z B Lw U L D Rw' L F Rw Lw L2 B //yau edges
Rw' L2 U' Rw2 L F L' U Lw' L U Rw2 x' L' U2 Rw U' Rw' //orange center
x2 L2 Lw' L U' Lw L' U Rw2 U Rw2 x L2 F Rw U2 Rw' U Rw' U2 Rw L F2 //blue center
L' F Rw L' U Rw2' L F Rw//l2c
z' F' Dw L' U L Uw' R U R' Uw Dw' D' L2 //cross
U' R U' R' Uw' Dw R U R' U' R U R' Uw' U R U' R' Uw' R U R' F R' F' R Uw' R U' R' Uw R U R' F R' F' R Uw' Dw R' U' R 3Uw2 //edges
R U' R' y2 Uw' L' U2 L Uw 3Uw' U' R U R' 3Uw R' U R2 U' R' y' 3Uw R U R' F R' F' R 3Uw' y U R U' R' L U' L' Uw U' F' L F L' Uw2' R U R' F R' F' R Uw //finish edges
D' U L' U' L D y2 U2 L' U L R' U R U R U' R' U' R U R' U' L' U L U2 y' R U R' U//f2l
R U R' U' M' U R U' 4Rw' //oll
L' U' L D' U L2 U L' U L U' L U' L2 U' D//pll

Next: D U L2 B2 Bw' Rw Uw2 Fw Rw U' Rw' R' Fw2 L F L Fw Uw Lw' Bw' Uw Rw' B' F2 Rw' D Uw2 L B' L' Lw' Rw' R B2 Lw B2 Bw2 Fw F2 L' B2 F' Rw' Dw2 U' B L2 Dw' L U2 Bw2 Fw2 Rw D' Fw L2 F' U F' Uw


----------



## abunickabhi (May 15, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> Bw Lw' U Lw' L2 Dw' R2 Uw2 U2 Fw //white center
> z2 Rw U Rw' y2 F' Rw U' Rw' y' U Rw U' Rw' Uw' Dw2 y Rw' F2 Rw //yellow center
> z B Lw U L D Rw' L F Rw Lw L2 B //yau edges
> Rw' L2 U' Rw2 L F L' U Lw' L U Rw2 x' L' U2 Rw U' Rw' //orange center
> ...


z2 y
//corners VMCU FGBO PC
//midges CEVF IXTP RNQC
//wings LKGS QRCI WAFV TODB UXMJ NPEP
//x KTFS BECI NPJL QMOW URVC
//+ GPVF XULT EAJR NCSI

//x
[2U': [U 2L2 U', 2R']]
[Uw': [U' 2L2 U, 2R]]
[2R 2U2 2R', U2]
[y: [U', 2R 2U' 2R']]
[2D', 2L U2 2L']
[U: [2U, 2R U2 2R']]
[2D2, 2L' U 2L]
[2D: [2L' U 2L, 2D2]]
[U 2R: [2R U' 2R', 2D']]
[y: [2R' 2D 2R, U']]

//+
[Uw': [2R, U M U']]
[M, U' 2R2 U]
[D': [U' 2R2 U, M']]
[x': [U' M' U, 2L]]
[U',M' 2U M]
[3Uw': [U' M U, 2R]]
[2R' E' 2R, U']
[Dw': [U 2L' U', M']]

//wings
[z Rw' : [U2, 2R' D' 2R]]
[4Lw : [U 2R U', R2]]
[2R2, U L2 U']
[2R' U' : [2R2, U' L' U]]
[4Lw' : [U' L U, 2R]]
[2R' D' 2R, U2]
[D : [U' R U, 2R]]
[Rw D' : [2R D 2R', U2]]
[Lw : [2R' D2 2R, U2]]
[L' : [L' 2U' L, U]]
[z' : [U' L' U, 2R]]
[R' : [2R' D' 2R, U']]
2L' U2 2L' U2 m' U2 2L' U2 2L (M) U2 2R' U2 2L2

//corners
[R': [F', R D' R' D]]
[U R D' R' : [U', R' D R]]
[U' R' U, L]
[U' : [R D' R', U2]]
[D' : [R D R', U']]

//m
[S', L F' L']
[3Rw' : [U' R' U, M']]
[M', U L' U']
[U L' : [E', L2]]
[E U : [L, U M U']]
[U : [U, L' E' L]]

R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U'//parity

recon

Next: Dw Uw' Rw2 Fw' Uw' R' Fw' R' Bw2 B' R2 Fw' L R Rw2 U Lw D2 Dw' L R' U Rw2 U' Rw Bw' B Fw2 Rw Bw' U' Bw' F2 D' Dw Uw2 U2 Fw U' R' F2 Bw' U' Lw' U F' B2 Bw Lw2 Bw Dw F2 Uw B2 U' Rw2 Bw Dw Lw B2


----------



## Timona (Jul 26, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: Dw Uw' Rw2 Fw' Uw' R' Fw' R' Bw2 B' R2 Fw' L R Rw2 U Lw D2 Dw' L R' U Rw2 U' Rw Bw' B Fw2 Rw Bw' U' Bw' F2 D' Dw Uw2 U2 Fw U' R' F2 Bw' U' Lw' U F' B2 Bw Lw2 Bw Dw F2 Uw B2 U' Rw2 Bw Dw Lw B2



B l' F' B' r y' U' l' U l F d L2 2U' r F x2 // White Centre
l U l' r' U2 r F2 2U' 2D U2 r U2 r' // Yellow Centre
z r' U F L' r U2 r2 U D' r' L2 U2 3r L F' // Cross Edges
4r' U 3r r U2 r U 2L2 4r U' 2L2 U r' 3r 
U r' U' r' 4r U 4r' r' U2 r' 2L U 2L' U 2L' U2 2L
4r' U 3r U' 3r' U 3r U' 3r' U2 r U2 r' // Centres
U M' U' R U r' 3r U R' U' r 3r' R U2 L' // Last Cross Edge
z' y' R U' R' 3u L' U2 L u' 3u L' U L y 3u' R U R' F R' F' R 3u U F' L F L' uU R U' R' 3u' R U2 R' 3u'// First 4 Edges
z' r' 3r U2 3r' r U2 z y d R U R' F R' F' R y' R U R' F R' F' R 3u' R U' R' 3u2 L' U L 3u2 
R' U R2 U' R' u' R U R' F R' F' R u // Last 2 Edges
L U' L' R U R' U' S R' S' // 1st and 2nd pairs
U' R U' R' U' L' U' L U' L' U L U2 R U' R' U R U R2 4r U' R U' R' U M // VLS
U' R U R' F' R U2 R' U2 R' F R U R U2 R' // PLL

*235STM*

~Reconstruction~

*Next: F' Uw Fw2 F2 Rw' B2 D2 B' D' L R' Rw' F D Dw B F2 Bw' Dw Rw2 U Dw F' D Rw Dw' F' B D Lw D B L' B Uw2 Dw2 Rw2 Uw2 Lw2 Rw L2 Bw F2 Dw' R2 D' F Rw Bw L R' B2 Lw' U2 Uw' B Bw2 U2 F' Uw*


----------



## abunickabhi (Jul 30, 2022)

Timona said:


> B l' F' B' r y' U' l' U l F d L2 2U' r F x2 // White Centre
> l U l' r' U2 r F2 2U' 2D U2 r U2 r' // Yellow Centre
> z r' U F L' r U2 r2 U D' r' L2 U2 3r L F' // Cross Edges
> 4r' U 3r r U2 r U 2L2 4r U' 2L2 U r' 3r
> ...


z2 y
//corners THNW JQ
//midges JGDN BQEK SLPO
//wings JPIW XBKD QROM LGSF NTAV CUCB
//x TGHS AFBU KCEP RNXO
//+ HNKS XVCG FELU IQ BMTJ

//+
[Rw' U: [M' U M, 2U]]
[y U': [M', U' 2R' U]]
[U' 2R2 U, M']
[M' 2U' M, U]
[Uw: [2U', M U' M']]
[M2, U 2L U']
[Dw: [M', U 2L' U']]
[y: [U2, 2R E 2R']]
[2L: [2L U 2L', E']]
[U' Rw': [M, U 2R U']]

//x
[2U: [2R', U 2L2 U']]
[x': [2D2, 2R U' 2R']]
[U, 2L' 2U 2L]
[Lw' U' D': [2R2, U' 2L U]]
[U, 2R 2U' 2R']
[U' x': [2L2, U 2R U']]
[y: [2R U' 2R', 2D2]]
[Dw: [U 2L' U', 2R2]]
[z' U2 :[2L' ,U 2R U']] 
[z' x' U2 :[2L2 ,U 2R2 U']] //interest 2x2x tracing and alg
//wings
[z : [U' R U, 2L']]
[2R : [2R, U' L' U]]
[D : [2R', U' R2 U]]
[Lw2 U : [U 2L U', L']]
[2R2, U L2 U']
[R U' R', 2U]
[z' : [U 2R' U', L']]
[Rw' U : [R', U 2R U']]
[D : [2R, U' R' U]]
[Rw' U : [2R2, U R' U']]
[x U : [U 2L' U', R']]
[R U R' U', 2R]

//corners
[U' D R' : [U', R' D R]]
[U' R' D : [R U R', D2]]
[U D R : [U2, R D' R']]

//midges
[U :[U L' U' , M']]
[F: [R2, E]]
[M2, B L B']
[U': [M', U L U']]
[x D: [M' , U' R U ]]
[R U x: M' U M' U M' U2 M U M U M U2]

recon

Next: Uw R' B U2 R Uw2 Fw2 R' U2 Lw2 B' Bw' Uw Fw' U Dw Rw2 Uw' D2 Dw' Rw Bw Dw B2 Rw F2 Uw' Lw2 Dw Lw2 B' R2 Lw D2 B D' F' Bw R' Dw' U L' Dw2 D2 Rw Bw Rw U2 L2 B Rw' B' Dw2 B' Dw Uw' B2 L2 B2 Uw


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 4, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: Uw R' B U2 R Uw2 Fw2 R' U2 Lw2 B' Bw' Uw Fw' U Dw Rw2 Uw' D2 Dw' Rw Bw Dw B2 Rw F2 Uw' Lw2 Dw Lw2 B' R2 Lw D2 B D' F' Bw R' Dw' U L' Dw2 D2 Rw Bw Rw U2 L2 B Rw' B' Dw2 B' Dw Uw' B2 L2 B2 Uw


Yau, 249 STM

y // Inspection

F' r' D' l E U D' f B2 d' D' f // Yellow
l U l' F' U l' U l L R u2 y' U' l U2 l' L F E U2 l' U2 l // White

z' R' F' l' L2 F' r2 U' // WB
r' L' U' l L D' // WR
U L F r2 L' U' // WO

L 2L2 r' U L2 D' r2 4r' l2 U2 l2 L' F L' U l // Orange
L D L2 U 2L2 U 2L2 U' r2 U' r2 4r' 2L U2 2L' U' l F2 l' // Green
4r' U2 r U r' L F L' U r U' r' U2 2L' U M' U' 2L U M // L2C

z' R U' R' u E L' U' L u2 3u D2 R2 // WG
F' U F E' R' U R L' U L E // RB, OB
y R U' R' d R U R' F R' F' R d' // GR
y' R U' R' L' U L u y' R U R' F R' F' R u' // GO
y L U L2 U L E' L' U2 L E // YR
L' U' L d2 R U' R' d2 // YG, YO, YB

U' D' R' U R B' U' B U F' U' F U F' U' F U L' U L U L F' L' F D L' U2 L // F2L
r' U2 l F2 l' F2 r2 U2 r U2 r' U2 F2 r2 F2 // Parity
U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R F R U R' U' F' // OLL
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' // PLL

ACN

Next: Uw2 R U Dw' Fw2 B2 U2 Bw2 F' L Rw D L' Uw' Fw' Uw U B' R' L U2 Uw Bw2 L' Bw U' D Fw L2 D U' R2 Fw' Bw F2 D' Rw' Uw' Dw L2 Dw' Bw2 Dw' B Bw' Lw U2 Dw2 R2 B U' Rw' F Rw' U2 Rw Dw B' R2 Fw


----------



## abunickabhi (Aug 6, 2022)

BenChristman1 said:


> Yau, 249 STM
> 
> y // Inspection
> 
> ...


z2 y
//corners HDOF QM parity
//midges QBOE CRIN VLDF
//wings KTME WXOS VFAG IJUR PQDQ BNCB
//x KTFE RNQA LWOB UCMX
//+ FCVA LBKN PRSX OUEI JMDQ

//+ exec
[Rw': [U' 2R U, M]]
[M U': [U' 2R2 U, M']]
[y: [2R' E' 2R, U2]]
[R y U': [M', U' 2R' U]]
[U': [U' M U, 2R]]
[U: [2D', M' U' M]]
[z' E': [2R U' 2R', E2]]
[Uw: [2L', U' M U]]
[2R': [2R' E 2R, U']]
[y': [U M' U', 2R2]]

//x
[2U': [U 2L2 U', 2R']]
[L': [2U', 2L' U2 2L]]
[y: [2R U' 2R', 2D2]]
[2L 2D2 2L', U]
[z' x: [2R' U2 2R, 2U]]
[U': [U2, 2R 2D' 2R']]
[U Lw: [2R2, U 2L' U']]
[D: [2R2, U 2L' U']]

//corners
[U' D' R' : [R' D R, U']]
[L2, U' R' U]
[D' : [R U R', D2]]

//midges
[U' : [L' E' L, U2]]
[M R U' : [M', U2]]
[R' U' : [U' M U, R]] //bad alg ik
[L' : [U, L' E L]]
[U' R' : [E', R2]]
[U : [R' F' R, S]]

//wings
[D : [2R, U L U']]
[L' 2U' L, U]
[U' Lw : [2R U 2R', D2]]
[R', D 2R2 D']
[U2, 2R' D' 2R]
[U' : [2L', Rw U R' U']]
[z Rw' U' : [U' 2R2 U, R2]]
[U Rw : [D2, 2R U' 2R']]
[z U' : [2L', U' R U]]
[Rw : [2R D' 2R', U2]]
[U' R' U, 2R']
[R U R' U', 2R]

U2 F2 R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F2 U2 //ZBLL

recon

Next: Bw2 Fw' Uw' Lw Fw Bw2 R L2 Uw2 B2 U2 L' Lw Fw' D Dw' Bw2 L2 Dw' L' R Lw Rw' Uw2 Fw' Rw' Dw' R Uw D2 Bw2 Uw Rw2 Dw Uw' U R D2 Rw' F B2 Dw Rw Lw2 D' Uw' Fw' Dw2 R' F' D' Fw Uw' Rw' Dw Uw' F L2 F2 D2


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 5, 2022)

z2//ispection
U' M2 U' F' r F l' F' r F r' R' E' U2 l'//White
z2 y r U r' F' l' U' l y r U r' y F' R 3u r U2 r'//Yellow
z R' F l' D r U//WB
L' U' r' R' U' 3r2 L2 U'//WO
L2 R U r x' R2 L' U' 3r2 L' U'//WG
x' R' U r' L2 D' M' L2 U' R' U2 R l R2 F' R//WR
(x r') U 2L' U' r x L r U r' L F L' U r U' 3r' r'//Green
x2 L2 U' (r' L) F r (L2 x') U M2 U' M2 (x2 L2) r2 U2 r2 (x2 L') F' l' U' l x 3r U2 3r'//Red
x' F2 r' F r (R L') M' U2 M U' L F2 2L F' l' U 2L' U' l//Blue+Orange
z' D R2//Cross
U F R' F' R 3u L' U L 3u L' U L 3u R U R' F R' F' R 2d' R U2 R' 3u2//GR+GO+YR+YB
L U2 L' R U' R'//1st pair
y2 R U2 R' 2U' F R' F' R u//YO+BR
y R U R' F R' F' R 2D2 R' F R F' R U' R' 2D2//BO+YG
y' U2 R' U R2 U' R'//2nd pair
U L' U2 L U2 L' U L//3rd pair
y R U R' U R U' R'//4th pair
U2 l' U2 x l' U2 l' U2 3l U2 r' U2 l U2 l' U2 l U2 l//OLL parity
U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R'//OLL
U' R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U2//PLL








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net




@Abram Grimsley You want to recon next?
Next: Lw2 Bw Uw Lw D F' U Dw' Bw2 Uw2 Bw Uw Rw2 U R D2 Fw' F2 Rw2 F2 U' Uw D2 Rw' U Bw2 L2 Uw' Lw' U2 Rw Uw U' D2 Rw D B Bw2 F' L' Dw R' U2 R' Rw' F2 Rw2 Bw' R2 Uw Bw' R2 Fw2 B2 Rw Lw' U' Lw B D2


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 5, 2022)

Megaminx lover said:


> z2//ispection
> U' M2 U' F' r F l' F' r F r' R' E' U2 l'//White
> z2 y r U r' F' l' U' l y r U r' y F' R 3u r U2 r'//Yellow
> z R' F l' D r U//WB
> ...


z2 y
//corners EMOQ IVGC

[R U : [R' D R, U2]]
[D' : [D', R U R']]
[D' R' U : [D, R U' R']]
[R : [R D R', U]]

//wings XPGA SVJN RUTF ELOI WCKI MB
[Rw : [U', 2R D2 2R']]
[U' : [Rw U R' U', 2L']]
[y' 2R : [2R U 2R', D2]]
[z' : [2R2, U' L' U]]
[U Rw : [2R U' 2R', D2]]
[U2, 2R' D 2R]
[Lw' D : [2R, U L U']]
[R U' R', 2U']
[Rw : [U R' U', 2R]]
[z : [U R U', 2R]]
[Lw U: [R', U 2L' U']]

//x IAHK GEPB NUVX OJQR MWFC
[x': [2R, U 2L' U']]
[U: [Uw' 2R' Uw, 2L]]
[2U', 2L' U2 2L]
[U2, 2R' 2D2 2R]
[U 2R: [2D, 2R U' 2R']]
[D2: [U 2L2 U', 2R]]
[Uw 2R: [2R 2D' 2R', U2]]
[U Rw': [U2, 2R' 2U 2R]]
[2L' U 2L, 2D']
[2R' 2U' 2R, U']

//+ NFHS UCLP AKOE RBTJ DQIM GX
[z': [2L U' 2L', E']]
[x' z' 2R: [U, 2R E 2R']]
[Rw': [U' 2R U, M2]]
[E2, 2R U' 2R']
[U, 2L E 2L']
[y': [U' M' U, 2R']]
[U' Rw' U: [M, U 2R U']]
[2L: [2L U 2L', E']]
[y': [U M' U', 2R2]]
[2L' U 2L, E2]
[z': [2R U2 2R', E]]

//m AFQS JCML PXPU RB
[M, L U L' U']
[M' D : [M', D2]]
[R' E R, U']
[R U' R' : [E', R2]]
[M', U' R U]
[U D L : [E', L2]]
[U' M' U : [M', U2]]

recon

Next: B2 R2 Lw Dw U Bw2 Fw2 Lw L D Uw F B2 Fw D' F' Uw' D B2 Bw U' Bw2 Dw Lw R2 Uw2 Bw Uw2 Bw2 F Lw2 Dw' F2 D' L U B F Dw Uw2 L' Lw2 R' B' Bw2 U2 Uw2 Lw' D' R2 Bw L Rw' Uw2 F2 Uw Fw2 Dw' F' U


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Oct 5, 2022)

Nope. I'm cursed. I get parity every solve! Lol
Yeah, next week I'll do one. Not right now, though. I need to practice for Western Championship. 


Megaminx lover said:


> You want to recon next?


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 6, 2022)

F r D' l' 2L' y r' F u' L' (d U') r//White
x2 F' r U r' (3d U) r U' r' L' d F2 (3d U2) r U2 r'//Yellow
z D M x' U//WB
R' F r2 R' F' M' L U'//WO
L2 F' (4r' R) U M R2 U' r2 4r U//WR
2R2 L' U M x L U r U2 r2 l x U R//WG
M' l2 L' F M l'//Orange
x L U' 2L' U l L D' l2 U l2 D' L' F 3r F' 3r' L' U2 2L' U2 l//Blue
x 2L' U2 2L U 2L' U2 2L U' 2L' U' 2L U' M' U2 M 2R U 2R'//Green+Red
z' 4u U L2//Cross
u' R' F R F' R U' R' u R U R' (y u') R U2 R' (y 2U') F R' F' R 2-3u2 R U2 R' E2//YO+YG+GO+GR
U' R' U2 R U2 R' U R//1st air
U R U' R' (3u' E) R U2 R'( E' 3u)//BR
L U' L' E' L' U L 2-3u' R U R' F R' F' R 2u//YB into BO+YR
U R U' R' L U' L'//2nd pair
(y U') L U L'//3rd pair
(y' U') R U2 R' U2 R' F R F' R U2 R' //4th pair+OLS
U' R2 F R U R U' R' F' R U2 R' U2 R U'//PLL








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net




Next: R2 L2 Fw Dw2 Bw2 L2 Bw2 L2 D2 Uw Lw' Dw2 Bw' R B' R Lw Rw Bw' R' Bw U Uw' Bw D2 B2 F' Dw F' D Uw Dw Lw Bw Lw2 R' U' R' Bw F' U B' D F Fw' Bw2 R' Bw' Rw2 Uw Rw' Fw' B' U' Bw2 D' Dw Bw2 B2 R2


----------

